# Guess the film?



## MXMAD

I'm gonna post up a picture from a film and you all gotta try and guess what film its from :thumbup1:

If you guess the film then its your turn 

What films this from?


----------



## tony1401

predator


----------



## Mr Brown

Predator? (massive guess)


----------



## MXMAD

Haha, two at the same time

Tony got in first though, your turn mate


----------



## Ollie B

Billy from Predator!


----------



## tony1401




----------



## Guest

the crays


----------



## kyrocera

Ill go


----------



## Ollie B

The Krays


----------



## MXMAD

The Krays


----------



## tony1401

bit easy that


----------



## MXMAD

kyrocera said:


> Ill go


Aint got a clue :confused1:


----------



## Guest

is that Pans Labyrinth?


----------



## MXMAD

mikex101 said:


> the crays


Snatch


----------



## MXMAD

Try keep them to films that are quite known 

What's this one?


----------



## Guest

Layer cake


----------



## MXMAD

mikex101 said:


> Layer cake


Yup, great film


----------



## ShaunMc

layer cake


----------



## Guest




----------



## MXMAD

Shawshank redemption


----------



## kyrocera

Layer Cake

How come no one knows mine?

Famous Director aswell

Make it a bit harder aswell yeah guys


----------



## Guest

kyrocera said:


> Layer Cake
> 
> How come no one knows mine?
> 
> Famous Director aswell


Im at a loss mate. Gis a clue


----------



## Guest

MXMAD said:


> Shawshank redemption


Ofcourse


----------



## leveret

Reps for first to get this.


----------



## kyrocera

mikex101 said:


> Im at a loss mate. Gis a clue


Its Japanese

Director is currently working with Quintin Tarentino


----------



## kyrocera

Enchanted?


----------



## MXMAD

An easy one


----------



## MXMAD

Everyone's jumping in LOL....


----------



## Ollie B

Reps who guesses this first


----------



## leveret

kyrocera said:


> Enchanted?


lol... i hope you have young children and didn't get this one for yourself :laugh: reps


----------



## MXMAD

Ollie B

Free willy?


----------



## Ollie B

MXMAD said:


> Ollie B
> 
> Free willy?


no


----------



## kyrocera

memento

Damn I love that film...

Oh and in answer to enchanted...no i dont have kids, but you might wanna try renaming the picture before you upload it


----------



## MXMAD

MXMAD said:


> An easy one


Come on? Its an easy one

Hes saying "are you gonna fcuking pay"


----------



## Ollie B

kyrocera said:


> memento
> 
> Damn I love that film...
> 
> Oh and in answer to enchanted...no i dont have kids, but you might wanna try renaming the picture before you upload it


Correct!


----------



## Ollie B

Lock stock MXD.

lets do some hard ones


----------



## kyrocera

this ones a bit easier


----------



## MXMAD

Ollie B said:


> Lock stock MXD.
> 
> lets do some hard ones


MXMAD :whistling:

Go on then?


----------



## MXMAD

kyrocera said:


> this ones a bit easier


Looks like Harry Potter?


----------



## pastanchicken

kyrocera said:


> this ones a bit easier


Jacob's Ladder??


----------



## slype

Ollie B said:


> Lock stock MXD.
> 
> lets do some hard ones




This could be one of a few films!


----------



## pastanchicken

Kick Boxer?


----------



## slype

pastanchicken said:


> Kick Boxer?


Nope, sorry! :tongue:


----------



## gym rat

bloodsport


----------



## slype

gym rat said:


> bloodsport


Correctemundo!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Harry1436114491

MXMAD said:


> Come on? Its an easy one
> 
> Hes saying "are you gonna fcuking pay"


Gangster No. 1


----------



## gym rat

slype said:


> Correctemundo!!!! :thumb:


what you think of the film, i thought it was quite pants


----------



## MXMAD

How about this one?


----------



## MXMAD

Harry said:


> Gangster No. 1


Already been guessed

Lock stock


----------



## gym rat

one of the resident evils????


----------



## MXMAD

gym rat said:


> one of the resident evils????


Nope


----------



## pastanchicken

Liam said:


> Reps for first to get this.


The Chipmunks???? She is fit


----------



## Harry1436114491

MXMAD said:


> Already been guessed
> 
> Lock stock


Looked like Terrance Stamp


----------



## slype

This is a tough one I think....


----------



## gym rat

slype said:


> This is a tough one I think....
> 
> View attachment 18695


awwww **** forget the name, marlon brando is in it???


----------



## slype

gym rat said:


> awwww **** forget the name, marlon brando is in it???


No he's not!!! :lol: Guess again!


----------



## MXMAD

Harry said:


> Looked like Terrance Stamp


The big bloke is Lenny Mclean (john the baptist in the film)


----------



## TH0R

kyrocera said:


> memento
> 
> Damn I love that film...
> 
> Oh and in answer to enchanted...no i dont have kids, but you might wanna try renaming the picture before you upload it


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MXMAD

MXMAD said:


> How about this one?


Another pic 

Anyone?


----------



## slype

slype said:


> This is a tough one I think....
> 
> View attachment 18695


Here's another to help you out.


----------



## pastanchicken

MXMAD said:


> Another pic
> 
> Anyone?


Well Sayed is there on the right. Is it Lost series 5??????? :whistling:


----------



## slype

slype said:


> Here's another to help you out.
> 
> View attachment 18696


Another bigger one (hopefully).....


----------



## Spartan301

Schindlers list?


----------



## MXMAD

pastanchicken said:


> Well Sayed is there on the right. Is it Lost series 5??????? :whistling:


Nope its a film?

The film is P****t T*****


----------



## Guest

Spartan301 said:


> Schindlers list?


^^ beat me too it


----------



## Bex

Planet Terror

kinda weird film but good


----------



## DB

ok...


----------



## Bex

sh!t my quote didn't work


----------



## MXMAD

Where's this from?

This bloke is funny as fcuk in it


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> ok...


Once were warriors

COOK ME SOME EGGS BIT*H :laugh: xx


----------



## robdog

DB said:


> ok...


Once were warriors


----------



## robdog

MXMAD said:


> Where's this from?
> 
> This bloke is funny as fcuk in it


Is it full metal jacket?


----------



## Guest

DB said:


> ok...


Never mind


----------



## MXMAD

robdog said:


> Is it full metal jacket?


 :thumb:


----------



## Bex

full metal jacket


----------



## DB

MissBC said:


> Once were warriors
> 
> COOK ME SOME EGGS BIT*H :laugh: xx


Haha thought u'd like that one!


----------



## pastanchicken

MXMAD said:


> Where's this from?
> 
> This bloke is funny as fcuk in it


Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey?


----------



## MissBC

mikex101 said:


> Never mind


HAHAHAHA i read your post before you removed it, and its a New Zealand film thank you very much, hahahahahahaha :lol: us kiwis are FAR better than the aussies!


----------



## MXMAD

Bex said:


> sh!t my quote didn't work


Check out page 4 and top post on page 5 :whistling:


----------



## Bex

what about this one ^^^


----------



## Spartan301

Do I get a prize for getting schindlers list??


----------



## MXMAD

pastanchicken said:


> Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey?


Already guessed mate 



robdog said:


> Is it full metal jacket?





Bex said:


> full metal jacket


----------



## Guest

Heres an old obscure one im not sure many will know


----------



## Guest

Bex's is true romance


----------



## slype

Spartan301 said:


> Schindlers list?


 :thumb:


----------



## Bex

> Bex's is true romance


 :thumb:



> Check out page 4 and top post on page 5 :whistling:


 thanks figured it out now


----------



## slype

Here's my next one..... Rep points for first to give me the right answer...


----------



## MXMAD

mikex101 said:


> Heres an old obscure one im not sure many will know


Looks like Emily Howerd out of little britan a bit :lol:


----------



## ARNIE

mikex101 said:


> Heres an old obscure one im not sure many will know
> 
> do they play pirates??/
> 
> the crimson pirate


----------



## Bex

I'm a LADY!! lol


----------



## Spartan301

True Romance?


----------



## Guest

MXMAD said:


> Looks like Emily Howerd out of little britan a bit :lol:


PMSL


----------



## Spartan301

History of Violence


----------



## Guest

Arnies got it.

Im just wondering if he knew or cheated though?? lol


----------



## MXMAD

mikex101 said:


> Heres an old obscure one im not sure many will know


Crimson Pirate :confused1:

:whistling:


----------



## slype

Spartan301 said:


> History of Violence


Rep points are duly awarded...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Hope its big enough


----------



## ARNIE

mikex101 said:


> Arnies got it.
> 
> Im just wondering if he knew or cheated though?? lol


 i remember watching that film when i was a kid saturday matinee on bbc!!


----------



## kyrocera

MXMAD said:


> How about this one?


Planet Terror

That was easy!

Oh and Jacobs Ladder was correct...

Still no body got my original film i posted.


----------



## Spartan301

slype said:


> Rep points are duly awarded...


 :thumb:


----------



## Guest

ARNIE said:


> i remember watching that film when i was a kid saturday matinee on bbc!!


Lol, its brilliant! Ill let you off then. :thumbup1:


----------



## MXMAD

"You have given out to much Rep in the last 24 hours, try again later"

What!! :ban:


----------



## Guest

Manga anyone?


----------



## kyrocera

Love manga but dont know that one.

This is the last one from me as i have to go out now










Its a great film and i highly recommend everyone watch it


----------



## Guest

kyrocera said:


> Love manga but dont know that one.
> 
> This is the last one from me as i have to go out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great film and i highly recommend everyone watch it


Men of honour


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

mikex101 said:


> Manga anyone?


Not spirited away is it? Done by the same guy who did Hallows moving castle (sp)


----------



## Spartan301

great film


----------



## MXMAD

mikex101 said:


> Men of honour


Class film 

Was on TV not long ago and yer its defo worth watching :thumbup1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Spartan301 said:


> great film


If you mean Spirited away, its a brilliant film - one of my all time favorites


----------



## Guest

YetiMan said:


> If you mean Spirited away, its a brilliant film - one of my all time favorites


Yep, it is. Howls moving castle is great too.

Have a look at "my neighbour Totoro" if you like them, same guy again.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

mikex101 said:


> Yep, it is. Howls moving castle is great too.
> 
> Have a look at "my neighbour Totoro" if you like them, same guy again.


Howls that was it, I must admit I thought spirited away was better than howls, check my one out on the page before see if you can guess what mines from


----------



## Guest

YetiMan said:


> Howls that was it, I must admit I thought spirited away was better than howls, check my one out on the page before see if you can guess what mines from


Ive had a look, cant think what it could be.


----------



## Graystone

kyrocera said:


> Ill go


Ichi the Killer


----------



## kyrocera

hurruh some one got it...

reps for you, good sir


----------



## MXMAD

What classic film is this from?


----------



## Ollie B

MXMAD said:


> What classic film is this from?


My Favorite. Scarface 

You Cockeroach!


----------



## Ollie B




----------



## MXMAD

Ollie B said:


> My Favorite. Scarface
> 
> You Cockeroach!


 :thumb:

Say hello to my little friend :gun_bandana:


----------



## MXMAD

Nicolas cage is in so many films, don't think ive seen that one though


----------



## Ollie B

This game is too easy and you can cheat. Right click the pic then properties. Says the title of the film there 

Unless edited


----------



## robdog

Classic film this one. Anyone know?


----------



## offo

kyrocera said:


> Ill go


itchi the killer innit


----------



## Scottswald




----------



## Rosko

I know everyone will get this but have to put this pic up - classic!!! i hope this works, i'm useless on computers!!


----------



## MXMAD

Ollie B said:


>


Matchstick men :whistling:



offo said:


> itchi the killer innit


Yer.... Its already been guessed


----------



## Rosko

Get carter, quality film!


----------



## MXMAD

Scottswald said:


>


Get carter :whistling:

Change what you save the picture as :thumbup1:


----------



## Scottswald

Rosko said:


> Get carter, quality film!


correct mr rosko...


----------



## Scottswald

MXMAD said:


> Get carter :whistling:
> 
> Change what you save the picture as :thumbup1:


Save???? I copy and paste, i'm lazy you see!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rosko

Don't thin many of you will of seen this, my fave film!!


----------



## MXMAD

What films this from?


----------



## Scottswald

dont look at the name of the photo this time!!!!!!!


----------



## MXMAD

Scottswald said:


> dont look at the name of the photo this time!!!!!!!


Dead mans shoes??


----------



## Ollie B

Rosko - The Sting


----------



## MXMAD

MXMAD said:


> What films this from?


Anyone?

This should make it easier :thumbup1:


----------



## Pompey Tim

robdog said:


> Classic film this one. Anyone know?


Confessions of a window cleaner, fnarr fnarr


----------



## Rosko

Yes ollie, how d'you get that?!


----------



## Scottswald

MXMAD said:


> Dead mans shoes??


yeah, great film...


----------



## MXMAD

MXMAD said:


> What films this from?





MXMAD said:


> Anyone?
> 
> This should make it easier :thumbup1:


Come on people??

The top picture is where the blokes got his foot stuck in a bear trap :thumbup1:


----------



## Rosko

Here's one that'll bring back some memories!!


----------



## Rosko

MXMAD said:


> Come on people??
> 
> The top picture is where the blokes got his foot stuck in a bear trap :thumbup1:


Severance!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Scottswald




----------



## roc-star

MXMAD said:


> Another pic
> 
> Anyone?


Deathproof???


----------



## roc-star

MXMAD said:


> Come on people??
> 
> The top picture is where the blokes got his foot stuck in a bear trap :thumbup1:


Severence


----------



## Robbyg

Rosko said:


> Here's one that'll bring back some memories!!


Got to be

*Bugsy Malone*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Scottswald

Here is an easy one:










:beer:


----------



## MXMAD

Rosko said:


> Severance!!!! :tongue:


 :thumb:



roc-star said:


> Deathproof???


Already been said mate, it was planet terror :thumbup1:


----------



## BIG GRANT

Mrdaveyk said:


>


last action hero??


----------



## Uriel

Scottswald said:


> Here is an easy one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:


not seen it but got to be chopper


----------



## Guest

BIG GRANT said:


> last action hero??


correcto-mono-brav!

reps!


----------



## dmcc

Can I offer up two?

This one's about 10 years old.










This one's more recent.


----------



## MXMAD

Think ive seen the bottom film but aint got a clue what its called?

Give us a clue


----------



## dmcc

It's really really new. And about the RAF, but not the first RAF you'll think of.


----------



## Bulldog77

The Baader Meinhof Complex??? about the group known as the Red Army Faction


----------



## dmcc

Bulldog77 said:


> The Baader Meinhof Complex??? about the group known as the Red Army Faction


Ding ding ding ding!

But what's the first one? It has the same actor...


----------



## Bulldog77

Gah LOL hmmmmm Run Lola Run if i am correct

Moritz Bleibtreu???


----------



## Longshanks

YetiMan said:


> Hope its big enough


Akira?


----------



## Rosko

What about this one bruvvvvvvaaaaaaaaaaa?!!!!


----------



## Rosko

:confused1:Oh bollox!! it was human traffic !!!!


----------



## dmcc

DINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!!!!!!!!!

Double winner!


----------



## Bulldog77

Ok this is mine


----------



## dmcc

It's a bit small.........


----------



## Rosko

Donnie Brasco???


----------



## Bulldog77

Damn to easy LOL yes it was small mate but swapped it 

Correct Rosko


----------



## MXMAD

How about this one?


----------



## Bulldog77

Goodfellas???


----------



## miles2345

casino??


----------



## Rosko

:devil2:


----------



## beefcakebaggie

Rosko said:


> View attachment 18711
> :devil2:


Dusk till dawn!


----------



## Bulldog77

Dusk till Dawn is it pal??


----------



## Scottswald

Uriel said:


> not seen it but got to be chopper


it certainly is :thumb:


----------



## Scottswald




----------



## Rosko

yep, dusk til dawn it is......mad film!!


----------



## MXMAD

Bulldog77 said:


> Goodfellas???


Yer, class film. I gotta watch it again soon 

The book is good to, more detail :thumbup1:


----------



## MXMAD




----------



## squat_this




----------



## Rosko

Gotta be days of thunder aint it?

What about...........


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Longshanks said:


> Akira?


Yes mate reps :thumb:


----------



## Guest

YetiMan said:


> Yes mate reps :thumb:


Akira? really? i just watched that the other week, cant remeber that bit for the life of me!

Never mind.


----------



## Guest

Scottswold's is Gangster No 1. Got no idea about the big man little man pic like!


----------



## MissBC

This is my all time fav movie, weird i know but MY god the story and the emotions behind it are awesome!!

I blubber like a big baby every time, WITHOUT fail and i have seen it over 30 times prob!!

DAM i wanna watch it again now!










WHAT IS IT????


----------



## DB

green mile?


----------



## MATTY_2008

Green mile ?????


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> green mile?


 :thumb: hahahaha **** your quick off the mark this morning babe?? especially for a friday!

Yup thats the one!! :crying: :crying:


----------



## DB

MissBC said:


> :thumb: hahahaha **** your quick off the mark this morning babe?? especially for a friday!
> 
> Yup thats the one!! :crying: :crying:


Quality film i bought it about a week ago as i was thinking of it.. strange hey! 

hey i'm always quick off the mark u should know that


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Quality film i bought it about a week ago as i was thinking of it.. strange hey!


serious????? thats just freaky hahahahaha

great minds think alike i say!!



DB said:


> hey i'm always quick off the mark u should know that


maybe......................................... :whistling:


----------



## Spartan301

Rosco is yours Big Fish?

Scottswald is it Gangster no.1?


----------



## Rosko

Spartan301 said:


> Rosco is yours Big Fish?


Yep!!


----------



## Rosko

oh my god, how could i have forgot this classc!!!! my all time fave!! :whistling:


----------



## Spartan301

It's either bambi or that really fcuked up episode of south park with the christmas critters


----------



## Robbyg

It must Bambi classic and sad sad film


----------



## Longshanks

MXMAD said:


>


Scum..Who's the fukcing Daddy?


----------



## Guest




----------



## WRX333

Taxi Driver:thumb:


----------



## Longshanks

.


----------



## MXMAD

Longshanks said:


> Scum..Who's the fukcing Daddy?


 :thumb:

Where's your tool? :tongue:


----------



## must_try_harder

lol no idea.... independence day????


----------



## MXMAD

Longshanks, bit of a hard one that?

Give us a clue


----------



## Longshanks

MXMAD said:


> Longshanks, bit of a hard one that?


Are you still talking about my tool?


----------



## MXMAD

Longshanks said:


> Are you still talking about my tool?


No the picture mate :lol:

Come on, give us a clue


----------



## Longshanks

Hello Dave......


----------



## must_try_harder

the leauge of gentlemen appocolipse


----------



## MXMAD

A space odyssey?


----------



## MXMAD

What film is this?


----------



## Ollie B

transporter 2


----------



## must_try_harder

transporter


----------



## Longshanks

MXMAD said:


> A space odyssey?


Yep:thumb:


----------



## MXMAD

Ollie B said:


> transporter 2


 :thumb:

Great films, bit OTT in some parts but still good 

Jason stathum is a great actor.


----------



## kyrocera

Longshanks said:


> .


You really need to rename your pics guys.


----------



## Guest

kyrocera said:


> You really need to rename your pics guys.


Gis a clue, ive only just found out how to post them! lol


----------



## Mossad

What about this?



:beer:


----------



## MXMAD

Hitman?


----------



## KJP

Mossad said:


> What about this?
> 
> View attachment 18720
> 
> 
> :beer:


LEON


----------



## MXMAD

KJP said:


> LEON


5hit, i knew it was a hitman in the film

Why did i say hitman :cursing:

Class film "This is from matilda" BOOM!


----------



## Mossad

KJP on form.


----------



## Spartan301

LEON!!!!

Damn beat me to it

"I love these calm little moments before the storm'


----------



## MXMAD

How about this one then?


----------



## Suprakill4

MXMAD said:


> How about this one then?


Ahhhh man, forgot what this is called. Is it where there all prisoners on an island and got to kill each other to win??


----------



## Spartan301

Condemned


----------



## KJP

MXMAD said:


> How about this one then?


Condemned


----------



## Suprakill4

Condemned, thats the one. Awesome film i thought!! :thumbup1:


----------



## MXMAD

Yup....

The condemned :thumb:

Another class film


----------



## Spartan301

Sweet! I got it first! you never know until the page refreshes. Good thread this mate. Would rep you again if I could!


----------



## MXMAD

Spartan301 said:


> Sweet! I got it first! you never know until the page refreshes. Good thread this mate. Would rep you again if I could!


Yer thought we could have a little game on the forum 

Your go.....


----------



## KJP

Special prize if any one gets this......


----------



## kyrocera

Here you go guys, another awesome film.

Couple of pics to help you out



















And no the title isnt the name of the film


----------



## Mossad

Hopefully this is more difficult to guess.



:confused1:


----------



## MXMAD

*KPJ's film*

Naked weapon?

Is that the film where the bloke thinks hes got a gun up to his back but its a mobile phone and it rings :lol:

Or naked gun?


----------



## kyrocera

^^^ highlander?


----------



## Spartan301

Took ages to work out how to do it!


----------



## MXMAD

kyrocera said:


> Here you go guys, another awesome film.
> 
> Couple of pics to help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no the title isnt the name of the film


Ive not seen the film but read the book 

Karter kid? Kid karter? Its where the kid is a killer to?


----------



## KJP

MXMAD said:


> Naked weapon?


Well done....

and your prize is.....another one :tongue:


----------



## kyrocera

Matt damon = the departed

Justin Timber lake is alpha dog


----------



## Spartan301

Alpha Dog


----------



## Mossad

Highlander it is.. Nice one..........

Scratching my head on Kyrocera post.

I have one for you that you should get. Give a me a couple of min.


----------



## KJP

Spartan301 said:


> Took ages to work out how to do it!


The Departed ??


----------



## kyrocera

MXMAD said:


> Ive not seen the film but read the book
> 
> Karter kid? Kid karter? Its where the kid is a killer to?


Unless the book is called something different to the film your wrong.


----------



## MXMAD

kyrocera said:


> Unless the book is called something different to the film your wrong.


Baby something?

Something along them lines though init?


----------



## KJP

How about this:


----------



## Spartan301

Girl next door


----------



## KJP

kyrocera said:


> Here you go guys, another awesome film.
> 
> Couple of pics to help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no the title isnt the name of the film


Is it a Korean film? is it called "the Warrior"?


----------



## kyrocera

MXMAD said:


> Baby something?
> 
> Something along them lines though init?


Nothing baby about it or in it. keep trying 



KJP said:


> Is it a Korean film? is it called "the Warrior"?


nope

In the mean time

If you aint seen this film, get down the video store tonight cos its great


----------



## Spartan301

Tombstone...Im rolling!


----------



## Mossad

Her clothing/uniform may help as a clue to the film !


----------



## Spartan301

Shogun??


----------



## kyrocera

Spartan301 said:


> Tombstone...Im rolling!


Correct!


----------



## Spartan301

Val Kilmer is quite good in Tombstone


----------



## Spartan301

How about this one?


----------



## Mossad

that guy has been in die hard 1 2 or 3, yes?


----------



## Spartan301

Not sure. But it's none of those.

He was in Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## Spartan301

Mossad, was your one Kill Bill?


----------



## kyrocera

Delroy Lindo

and no he wasnt in Die Hard (any of them)


----------



## kyrocera

Mossad id guess Battle Royale?


----------



## KJP




----------



## kyrocera

KJP said:


>


Easy!

Butterfly effect...love that film


----------



## kyrocera

Spartan301 said:


> Shogun??


If that was for my film, your getting closer!

I just finished watching this film...quality!

Clue: It was filmed with video cameras (not blair witch) Director is famous for this type of movie...lots of blood and dead people


----------



## Spartan301

Shogun Assasin?


----------



## Spartan301

Diary of the dead?


----------



## kyrocera

Yes and Yes to Spartan

Nice work mate!


----------



## Jake H

MXMAD said:


> Try keep them to films that are quite known
> 
> What's this one?


layer cake?

edit: wow i fought this was still on the first page :S


----------



## Mossad

Battle Royal- C O R R E C T


----------



## Rosko

Here you go......ding a ling ding ding ding ding ding diiiiiiiing!!!


----------



## A.U.K

Deliverance..."duelling banjos"


----------



## Rosko

Squeel like a pig boy!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk!!


----------



## MXMAD

What's this from?


----------



## AntWarrior

Menace II Society!!


----------



## MXMAD

AntWarrior said:


> Menace II Society!!


 :thumb:


----------



## dmcc




----------



## AntWarrior

Not sure about this one...


----------



## dsldude




----------



## Truewarrior1

planes trains?


----------



## dsldude

Yip


----------



## cellaratt

??????????????


----------



## Longshanks

Analyse this^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## donggle




----------



## Robsta

Is it Bullitt????


----------



## donggle

it is


----------



## genesis

easy one...if you've seen it


----------



## SOUTHMAN

mallrats ^^^?


----------



## SOUTHMAN

any one seen this


----------



## genesis

SOUTHMAN said:


> mallrats ^^^?


Bravo


----------



## kyrocera

SOUTHMAN said:


> any one seen this


The Marine?

It looks a bit like John Cena


----------



## SOUTHMAN

kyrocera said:


> The Marine?
> 
> It looks a bit like John Cena


correct:thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt

??????????


----------



## dmcc

BUMP!



dmcc said:


>


----------



## Slamdog

cellaratt said:


> ??????????


cellarats one....

stripes...


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> cellarats one....
> 
> stripes...


Yep...


----------



## Slamdog

ok, this one....


----------



## A.U.K

Slamdog said:


> ok, this one....


"The Quiet Man" John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara

A classic movie and one of my favourites


----------



## dmcc

OK my last one was "Le diner des cons" which came out in France about 10 years ago.

Try this:


----------



## Slamdog

A.U.K said:


> "The Quiet Man" John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara
> 
> A classic movie and one of my favourites


yep indeed....

a real good fight in that one....


----------



## Slamdog

Was it Untergang?


----------



## dmcc

Jawohl, das ist Der Untergang.


----------



## Slamdog

also known as downfall in the uk....

I recognise the current scene, be buggered if the title comes to mind...


----------



## A.U.K

dmcc said:


> Jawohl, das ist Der Untergang.


Brief Encounter...Celia Johnson and Trevor Howard


----------



## Slamdog

A.U.K said:


> Brief Encounter...Celia Johnson and Trevor Howard


bugger... just recognised trevor howard too...


----------



## Slamdog

try this one.....

one of my all time favourites..


----------



## dmcc

Bella Emberg in Victorian Porno Vixens 4?


----------



## dmcc

Two actors from the same film:


----------



## cellaratt

dmcc said:


> Two actors from the same film:


Color Purple...


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> Bella Emberg in Victorian Porno Vixens 4?


no... although a good try.....

think late 40's early 50's....


----------



## dmcc

Bingo @ Cella.










If you get this, you real gay.


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> Bingo @ Cella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get this, you real gay.


i must be gay then...

Reveille with Beverly

still not got my last one yet?


----------



## A.U.K

Ann Miller...don't know the name of the film though


----------



## A.U.K

Slamdog said:


> try this one.....
> 
> one of my all time favourites..


Slamdog...I recognise Magaret Rutherford but the movie is a mystery...Is it one of her many Miss Marples...?


----------



## Slamdog

nope... its an ealing comedy...

another from the same film...


----------



## dmcc

Glad to see I'm not the only Ann Miller fan...


----------



## Slamdog

ann miller is a babe....


----------



## dmcc

The 2nd photo isn't Ann Miller.


----------



## A.U.K

Slamdog said:


> nope... its an ealing comedy...
> 
> another from the same film...


Ok then its either...Hue and Cry/Passport to Pimlico/The Titfield Thunderbolt but I cannot decide which..


----------



## A.U.K

dmcc said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only Ann Miller fan...


well this is Ethel Merman...very young, not a clue what movie though


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> The 2nd photo isn't Ann Miller.


looks like margaret sullivan, but i'm not sure


----------



## Slamdog

A.U.K said:


> Ok then its either...Hue and Cry/Passport to Pimlico/The Titfield Thunderbolt but I cannot decide which..


yep, its one of those 3....


----------



## A.U.K

Slamdog said:


> yep, its one of those 3....


Ok Its Passport to Pimlico I think...


----------



## dmcc

It is indeed the divine Ms Merman, in Anything Goes.


----------



## Slamdog

A.U.K said:


> Ok Its Passport to Pimlico I think...


spot on....


----------



## A.U.K

and the above is "Hair"


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> It is indeed the divine Ms Merman, in Anything Goes.


ethel... bugger, should have spotted that....

ok, your latest one is hair, the movie rather than the stage show...


----------



## dmcc

OK not only do you have to guess the film, but its original name...


----------



## A.U.K

you have got to be quicker than that slamdog LOL


----------



## mnemonick

dmcc said:


> OK not only do you have to guess the film, but its original name...


Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain...


----------



## Slamdog

I know.....

see how the boards yoofs cant even get a word in... they don't know half the films we are talking about here... thats when cinema was great...

talking of hair, I remember the headlines in the papers... shock horror nudity on stage....

Let The Sun Shine!


----------



## dmcc

Well don mnemonick.

Try this:


----------



## Slamdog

1971 version of the andromeda strain


----------



## mnemonick

Beat me to it


----------



## mnemonick

How about this one?


----------



## Slamdog

dogville..


----------



## mnemonick

Very good  Just fighting my corner for the 'yoofs'


----------



## Slamdog

easy one now..


----------



## Slamdog

mnemonick said:


> Very good  Just fighting my corner for the 'yoofs'


it was a strange film that one... it made me dislike nicole kidman just that little bit more..


----------



## mnemonick

Fritz Lang's "Metropolis"


----------



## Slamdog

mnemonick said:


> Fritz Lang's "Metropolis"


told you it was easy!


----------



## mnemonick

Slamdog said:


> it was a strange film that one... it made me dislike nicole kidman just that little bit more..


Yeah, love Von Trier, not sure about Kidman's casting in that one... Have you seen the series Riget? One of my all-time favourites...


----------



## Slamdog

mnemonick said:


> Yeah, love Von Trier, not sure about Kidman's casting in that one... Have you seen the series Riget? One of my all-time favourites...


no, not that one.. will have a look for it though...

Normally, if Nicole is in a film it usually turns out to be crap, but there have been a couple of exceptions...


----------



## genesis

another oldie


----------



## mnemonick

This one?


----------



## Slamdog

genesis said:


> another oldie


angels with dirty faces


----------



## genesis

nice


----------



## Slamdog

nother easy peasy one....


----------



## genesis

species


----------



## Slamdog

genesis said:


> species


yep... and whoo hoo... the hottest alien on film....

I don't just like obscure films... but.....

one before I go to bed....


----------



## mnemonick

Slamdog said:


> yep... and whoo hoo... the hottest alien on film....
> 
> I don't just like obscure films... but.....
> 
> one before I go to bed....


The Brain From Planet Arous? That is quite obscure; thankfully I pride myself on being a huge sci-fi nerd, both mentally and physically


----------



## Slamdog

mnemonick said:


> The Brain From Planet Arous? That is quite obscure; thankfully I pride myself on being a huge sci-fi nerd, both mentally and physically


you bugger.....

that was meant to last till morning.....


----------



## mnemonick

I AM GOR


----------



## Slamdog

ok...

more obscure, completely crap film....


----------



## genesis

No idea what that is, anyone get this?


----------



## mnemonick

genesis said:


> No idea what that is, anyone get this?





Slamdog said:


> ok...
> 
> more obscure, completely crap film....


Young at Heart, Frank Sinatra Sr. and Doris Day.

Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter? Urgh...

Night all...


----------



## Slamdog

mnemonick said:


> Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter? Urgh...
> 
> Night all...


you sir are a friggin looney... like me....

to be able to recognise that one...

I did love the musical numbers in it though..... I'd rep you again if I could.


----------



## cellaratt

????????????????


----------



## MXMAD

I think your all showing your age now.... :innocent:


----------



## dmcc




----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


>


bmx bandits


----------



## dmcc

Geek.


----------



## Slamdog

jumping jack flash


----------



## dmcc

Bugger me, I'll have to find something really obscure...


----------



## Slamdog

the telephone...


----------



## dmcc

Nope. Try again. It's possibly one of Ms Goldberg's worst films.


----------



## roc-star




----------



## dmcc

Amazon Goth Vixens 4?


----------



## roc-star

dmcc said:


> Amazon Goth Vixens 4?


Nearly mate!

The films pretty poor but the divvy bitch with the nice tits is worth one!


----------



## genesis

Dmcc that film is telephone not (the telephone) and it was bloody awful


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> Nope. Try again. It's possibly one of Ms Goldberg's worst films.


think you will find i'm right....

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0096241/

check the phone in the poster...


----------



## Slamdog

roc-star said:


>


doomsday.... before she loses her head.


----------



## dmcc

Slamdog said:


> think you will find i'm right....
> 
> http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0096241/
> 
> check the phone in the poster...


Damn when I googled it, it came up as Fatal Beauty.


----------



## dmcc




----------



## Slamdog

rosemarys baby... mia farrow 1968


----------



## dmcc

Mate!! Is there any film you don't know?!?!?










Extra reps if you give me the title in the original language.


----------



## Slamdog

Uncle Vanya....

based on a chekov play..

Dyadya Vanya

I'm a film collector....

I have a pretty extensive collection of obscure stuff, mainly 50's sci fi, but all sorts


----------



## dmcc

DAMN YOU SLAMDOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slamdog

bit small.. is it indian?


----------



## dmcc

No, SE Asian. This is another from the same film.


----------



## Slamdog

that took some googling....

found the image though!

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0098414/

Surname Viet Given Name Nam


----------



## dmcc

K'in 'ell man!


----------



## A.U.K

Hey Boys this is becoming a bit exclusive..I'm a movie freak but some of these are getting a bit too "Out there" for normal mortals...

Help...give us all a fighting chance

Andrew


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> K'in 'ell man!


google images, yesasia, imdb... very useful image libraries...

also found the hmepage of the director...

http://www.trinhminh-ha.com/


----------



## cellaratt

?????????


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> google images, yesasia, imdb... very useful image libraries...
> 
> also found the hmepage of the director...
> 
> http://www.trinhminh-ha.com/


isn't that cheatin..?


----------



## dmcc

OK...


----------



## A.U.K

The Graduate...


----------



## cellaratt

dmcc said:


> OK...


Police Academy


----------



## dmcc

Slamdog said:


> google images, yesasia, imdb... very useful image libraries...
> 
> also found the hmepage of the director...
> 
> http://www.trinhminh-ha.com/


But if all you have to go on is a photo... did you google "obscure SE Asian films"?


----------



## cellaratt

A.U.K said:


> The Graduate...


Yep...


----------



## dmcc

cellaratt said:


> Police Academy


Nope!


----------



## Slamdog

cellaratt said:


> isn't that cheatin..?


is it? if thats the case... i'll withdraw that answer....

your next one is familiar for sure...

darren, yours is police academy 4 or 5, she wasn't made up to sergeant before those two films...


----------



## A.U.K

dmcc said:


> OK...


well when I said keep it more mainstream I didn't mean you to dumb it down this much...I am not a total imbecile thanks..

I wont even dignify this with an answer


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> But if all you have to go on is a photo... did you google "obscure SE Asian films"?


actually google images asian cinema stills


----------



## cellaratt

3


----------



## dmcc

Slam is closer, according to google that was PA3.


----------



## A.U.K

out of interest how do you upload a picture/movie still to this board...sorry but I am not that computer literate...


----------



## dmcc

See the little yellow button that has a mountain in it? That's to upload a photo as a link. Otherwise you need to Go Advanced! and upload a file from your PC.


----------



## must_try_harder

my big fat greek wedding


----------



## cellaratt

dmcc said:


> Slam is closer, according to google that was PA3.


[email protected] my self for such a answer...


----------



## dmcc

must_try_harder said:


> my big fat greek wedding


Which pic?


----------



## dmcc

cellaratt said:


> Spanglish...lol


Not quite...


----------



## must_try_harder

i dunno was a guess


----------



## Slamdog

Cellarat beat me on police academy 3...

next one possibly...

Volver?


----------



## dmcc

It is indeed Volver.


----------



## Slamdog

rainmaker..

danny devito is too recognisable!


----------



## must_try_harder




----------



## squat_this




----------



## Slamdog

white men can't jump


----------



## genesis

Next one


----------



## genesis

I dont know where to begin with that one...Lol nope

why delete your post? i look like a loon talking to myself now


----------



## Slamdog

was gonna say bull durham, but i'm not sure...


----------



## genesis

Nope


----------



## Slamdog

sports films are my weak point....

looks like baseball rather than american football...

like i was always told on school reports, must try harder..


----------



## Spartan301

angels in the outfield?


----------



## genesis

Correctamundo spartan....I found one Slamdog didnt know woo hoo


----------



## MXMAD

????????????????


----------



## Slamdog

MXMAD said:


> ????????????????


war


----------



## MXMAD

Slamdog said:


> war


 :thumb:


----------



## dsldude




----------



## MXMAD

Aint got a clue :confused1:


----------



## Slamdog

Vectrocon spiders in runaway


----------



## dsldude

Damm! :thumb:


----------



## MXMAD

Slamdog said:


> Vectrocon spiders in runaway


There any films you aint seen LOL......


----------



## Slamdog

don't do many romance movies....

Runaway was a classic... kirsty alley was hot and tom selleck looked like magnum in leather...

just got batman on the dvd at the moment.. the dark knight.. not impressed at all.

watched taken this morning... well, 4am... good film...

got Mad Cow lined up if i cant sleep tonight and Tropic Thunder (unrated edition)


----------



## cellaratt

?????????????????????


----------



## Slamdog

peggy sue got married

nicholas cage with hair...


----------



## must_try_harder

ok then


----------



## Slamdog

quantum of solace


----------



## Slamdog

try this one then guys....

should be easy enough.


----------



## cellaratt

??????


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> try this one then guys....
> 
> should be easy enough.


being john malchovich..?


----------



## dsldude

Slamdog said:


> try this one then guys....
> 
> should be easy enough.


ClockWork Orange


----------



## Slamdog

dsldude said:


> ClockWork Orange


spot on....


----------



## Slamdog

cellaratt said:


> ??????


harrison ford.. it isnt firewall, it's regarding henry..


----------



## Spartan301

I thought it was Patriot Games from the look of the wife


----------



## dsldude

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## kyrocera

Cruel Intentions ^^


----------



## genesis

mmmmmm reps


----------



## Spartan301

Spartan301 said:


> How about this one?


any get this one?


----------



## Slamdog

dsldude said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :thumb:


cruel intentions?


----------



## Spartan301

how about this one then slamdog?


----------



## kyrocera




----------



## Slamdog

bugger... shouldn't have made my cup of tea ....5 mins to reply...


----------



## a.notherguy

is that videodrome?


----------



## kyrocera

You know it is 

David Cronenberg goodness


----------



## dsldude

Spartan301 said:


> how about this one then slamdog?


have we found one slamdog doesnt know :tongue:

Tomcats.


----------



## Spartan301

well done!


----------



## dsldude

Heres one for you


----------



## Slamdog

sorry, just catching up on 2 pints of lager.. got 6 episodes to watch...

i recognise it, just cant remember the title... it rings a bell cos i remember mario from big brother wearing the same t-shirt.


----------



## genesis

Slamdog said:


> sorry, just catching up on 2 pints of lager.. got 6 episodes to watch...
> 
> i recognise it, just cant remember the title... it rings a bell cos i remember mario from big brother wearing the same t-shirt.


Are you off work at the mo mate, thats a whole load of TV you've been watching recently


----------



## Slamdog

genesis said:


> Are you off work at the mo mate, thats a whole load of TV you've been watching recently


yep, off work since august when i injured my back...

should be returning to work on the 27th... assuming the doc says yes....

I have good days and bad days..... today is reasonable.. but I have to get the kids from school in 10 mins.. it might all go horribly wrong!

once everything has settled down i can concentrate a bit harder on the films...

Watched Mad Cow this morning.. another 4am wake up... b-movie is probably too good a description...

anyway... lets see whats here now...


----------



## Slamdog

dsldude said:


> Heres one for you


straw dogs...

dustin hoffman with dark hair threw me for a bit...


----------



## dsldude

yep sure is, it was on tv a few weeks back crazy film.


----------



## Slamdog

dsldude said:


> have we found one slamdog doesnt know :tongue:
> 
> Tomcats.


ahh yes... one that I do remember... vaguely.. it was funny...

i will have to hunt around now for a copy and add the dvd to my collection...

damn you for that!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Slamdog

this is one that might throw you all


----------



## A.U.K

What A*RE *you watching...

And where can I get a copy...LOL


----------



## dsldude

I am happy to say I have no idea..


----------



## MaKaVeLi




----------



## dsldude

That shall be 300.


----------



## Slamdog

A.U.K said:


> What A*RE *you watching...
> 
> And where can I get a copy...LOL


its a good film actually...


----------



## cellaratt

Nice job on Regarding Henry Slamdog...give this one a go...sorry the picture is so small...


----------



## Slamdog

bit small, cant make out who the woman is... looks like Jennifer Beals but I'm not sure.

Don't recognise the fellow at all...


----------



## cellaratt

the firt picture is from the sequel...This one is from the original and if you've seen it you will immediately recognize it


----------



## Slamdog

roadhouse?


----------



## Slamdog

last one of mine seems to have fallen flat...

here is an oldie but a complete classic...


----------



## PHHead

Flash Gordon.....I think!


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> roadhouse?


Nope...


----------



## Slamdog

PHHead said:


> Flash Gordon.....I think!


nope, but you are on the right lines...



cellaratt said:


> Nope...


bugger


----------



## PHHead

cellaratt said:


> Nope...


Is it Flash Dance?


----------



## PHHead

Slamdog said:


> nope, but you are on the right lines...
> 
> Dan Dare lol?


----------



## Slamdog

PHHead said:


> dan dare was an eagle comic character.... so nope.. but again, the right line of thought... there were films, but the first was in the 80's... this one is in the 30's


----------



## PHHead

Right I've got it, beedy, beedy, whats up buck lol!

Its the original Buck Rogers!


----------



## Slamdog

PHHead said:


> Right I've got it, beedy, beedy, whats up buck lol!
> 
> Its the original Buck Rogers!


yep... the fantastic buster crabbe in the original 1939 buck rogers movie, made after the saturday morning pictures episodes...


----------



## Slamdog

ok.. another good one, not the most famous these two have done but still....


----------



## PHHead

Best guess would be the invisible man, if not I have no idea!


----------



## cooldude69

id say thats wot it is


----------



## Slamdog

nope.. its not sci fi at all....

the two leads were actually married... in 1945


----------



## Slamdog

nobody?


----------



## a.notherguy

is that dark passage?


----------



## Slamdog

a.notherguy said:


> is that dark passage?


spot on...

bogart and bacall... prior to african queen....


----------



## a.notherguy

its a classic mate - especially the start where you see what boggie sees


----------



## genesis

?


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

the invisible man


----------



## cellaratt

genesis said:


> ?


Fletch..?


----------



## marty.c

layer cake


----------



## Slamdog

fletch lives i think...


----------



## genesis

Cella is right its fletch


----------



## genesis

?


----------



## Slamdog

the janitor?

also known as Eyewitness


----------



## genesis

Nope


----------



## a.notherguy

along came a spider?


----------



## Spartan301

It's either that or Kiss the Girls


----------



## genesis

a.notherguy said:


> along came a spider?


Correct :thumbup1:


----------



## Slamdog

bugger again, i thought it was originally but didn't think mr freeman looked the right age for that film...


----------



## genesis

yeh whatever slamdog :tongue:

another one?


----------



## SOUTHMAN

changing lanes


----------



## Slamdog

genesis said:


> yeh whatever slamdog :tongue:
> 
> another one?


changing lanes...

the ending was good in that... i almost wept....


----------



## SOUTHMAN

this is good


----------



## Slamdog

cant see who it is...


----------



## SOUTHMAN

bigger one


----------



## cellaratt

No idea Southman...try this...


----------



## dsldude

Southmans film is Tsotsi.


----------



## Robsta

good film that......


----------



## Slamdog

tsotsi was a good film...

cellarat... spies like us?


----------



## genesis

Mine was changing lanes and cella's is spies like us

Should be an easy one to kick today off with


----------



## dsldude

Arnie in Raw Deal.

"The system gave him a raw deal. Nobody gives him a raw deal"


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> tsotsi was a good film...
> 
> cellarat... spies like us?


Yup...Next...???


----------



## genesis

Correct Dsldude

Cella - Who framed roger rabbit


----------



## genesis

Classic...Who's the master?


----------



## cellaratt

The last dragon........Sho'nuff


----------



## cellaratt

???????????????????


----------



## genesis

hmm looks like an ugly jim carrey? Dont know about the film though


----------



## MXMAD

cellaratt said:


> ???????????????????


One of the Ace Ventura's?


----------



## cellaratt

MXMAD said:


> One of the Ace Ventura's?


Nope...way earlier...


----------



## PHHead

The Mask?


----------



## cellaratt

PHHead said:


> The Mask?


Nope...try again


----------



## Slamdog

well it could be 'the dead pool' but i reckon it is 'earth girls are easy'


----------



## genesis

Ah, is it once bitten?


----------



## cellaratt

genesis said:


> Ah, is it once bitten?


Yup...


----------



## Slamdog

once bitten... the lead vamp was hot....

'I need a virgin!'


----------



## dmcc

Technically, this is the musical based on the film...


----------



## Slamdog

debbie does dallas the musical....

i have most of the debbie films and documentaries...


----------



## LN-Vonstroke

who framed roger rabbit


----------



## dsldude

Slamdog said:


> debbie does dallas the musical....
> 
> i have most of the debbie films and documentaries...


I always thought that was a porno, untill I just googled it .


----------



## cellaratt

??????????????????


----------



## dmcc

Try this!


----------



## strongasanox

whats this one


----------



## cellaratt

strongasanox said:


> whats this one


Goodfellas


----------



## Slamdog

dsldude said:


> I always thought that was a porno, untill I just googled it .


debbie does dallas was a porno, but the musical wasn't...

the star of debbie (the porno) disappeared and was never heard from again after the filming... big conspiracy theories on that...

same as all the deep throat mob links and linda lovelace claiming she was drugged and raped making the film.


----------



## cellaratt

cellaratt said:


> ??????????????????


 From the same movie...


----------



## Slamdog

lost boys


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> lost boys


Yup


----------



## dmcc

Bump...



dmcc said:


> Try this!


----------



## dsldude

dmcc said:


> Try this!


Is that Annabel Chong?


----------



## Slamdog

yes it is, from sex, the annabel chong story


----------



## dmcc

Tis indeed!


----------



## cellaratt

??????????????????


----------



## PHHead

is it click?


----------



## cellaratt

PHHead said:


> is it click?


Nope...


----------



## MXMAD

I watched this film last night, was quite good :thumbup1:

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Bulldog77

One of the Bourne films???

Dont know which one though


----------



## MXMAD

Bulldog77 said:


> One of the Bourne films???
> 
> Dont know which one though


 :thumb:

Which one?

It's the one where he drops the bag then climbs down the side of the building


----------



## dsldude

The Bourne Identity.


----------



## dsldude

Heres one for you.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Halloween?


----------



## MXMAD

dsldude said:


> The Bourne Identity.


Yup..... The first one :thumbup1:


----------



## dsldude

MaKaVeLi said:


> Halloween?


No Mak, its a 2006 film little clue for you.


----------



## cellaratt

dsldude said:


> Heres one for you.


House of wax..?


----------



## silver-nitrate

cellaratt said:


> ??????????????????


 Spanglish :0


----------



## silver-nitrate

Spanglish


----------



## dsldude

cellaratt said:


> House of wax..?


 Nope.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Slither


----------



## dsldude

Nope,,, keep trying


----------



## Robsta

the big nothing??


----------



## genesis

Robsta said:


> the big nothing??


Im with stupid :thumbup1:


----------



## dsldude

Yep the Robsta wins.


----------



## cellaratt

silver-nitrate said:


> Spanglish


Correct

?????


----------



## dmcc

Nacho Libre.


----------



## Slamdog

nacho libre


----------



## dmcc




----------



## matt3178

i dont know if this ones been done already?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

the core


----------



## matt3178

dmcc said:


>


 the core?


----------



## dmcc

Yup, The Core.


----------



## Slamdog

spacekids?


----------



## dmcc

Damn you're good.


----------



## MaKaVeLi




----------



## Slamdog

MaKaVeLi said:


>


pitch black?


----------



## dmcc

The Big Black Rectangle?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Slamdog said:


> pitch black?


yep lol


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> Damn you're good.


old sci fi.... made in the year my bro was born... 1969..

there is a 96 film of the same name...


----------



## Slamdog

try this easy one...


----------



## dmcc

Priscilla!!


----------



## Slamdog

yep....


----------



## cellaratt

??????????????


----------



## matt3178

matt3178 said:


> i dont know if this ones been done already?


anyone?

1994 film, which is set in the future of 2003, :confused1:


----------



## cellaratt

matt3178 said:


> anyone?
> 
> 1994 film, which is set in the future of 2003, :confused1:


alien..?


----------



## matt3178

cellaratt said:


> alien..?


erm, nope.....

few more clues,

thats a robot & its set in an office block/skyscraper


----------



## dsldude

matt3178 said:


> anyone?
> 
> 1994 film, which is set in the future of 2003, :confused1:


Its a 1995 film actually :laugh:

Death Machine.


----------



## matt3178

dsldude said:


> Its a 1995 film actually :laugh:
> 
> Death Machine.


give the man a banana!

doesnt say a date on the box, when i looked it up ,one site said 94 & another said 95?


----------



## dsldude

LOL


----------



## dsldude

cellaratt said:


> ??????????????


??????????????

Attached Images









I dont think it is but will say it anyway, The Borrowers.


----------



## Patch

cellaratt said:


> ??????????????


joe's apartment?


----------



## genesis




----------



## D_MMA

???


----------



## Ollie B

Mr Nanny??


----------



## Guest

genesis' is suburban comando


----------



## Guest

how about this?


----------



## Ollie B




----------



## genesis

mikex101 said:


> genesis' is suburban comando


Correct

And that is big trouble in little china


----------



## a.notherguy

mikex101's is big trouble in little china me thinks.....


----------



## genesis

Ollie B said:


>


Joshua Tree?


----------



## Ollie B

correct


----------



## genesis

Good film


----------



## SOUTHMAN

fair play if you get this. quality film


----------



## Slamdog

cannibal holocaust


----------



## SOUTHMAN

Slamdog said:


> cannibal holocaust


no


----------



## genesis

SOUTHMAN said:


> no


hmmm...thats what i was thinking, giz a clue


----------



## SOUTHMAN

without giving it away one of the actors/writers was a film student called trey. He also helped write the score


----------



## a.notherguy

canibal - the musical - one of trey parkers finest works....


----------



## a.notherguy

heres one for ya..... a classic if there ever was one.


----------



## MXMAD

Got this film today, gonna watch it tonight 

???????????????


----------



## PHHead

genesis said:


> Good film


Is it Son of Sam or Summer in the Bronx, I know it was directed by Spike Lea!


----------



## Guest

yep, big trouble it is.


----------



## Guest

mxmad's is walk the line i think??


----------



## MXMAD

mikex101 said:


> mxmad's is walk the line


It is :thumb:


----------



## genesis

Yeh walk the line good film, and ph head is right summer of sam


----------



## Guest

how about this one then?










Edit, anyone know how to change the tags??


----------



## SOUTHMAN

a.notherguy said:


> canibal - the musical - one of trey parkers finest works....


yes to both


----------



## PHHead

K19-The widow Maker, great film with Harrison Ford!


----------



## Guest

yep


----------



## genesis

Should be an easy one


----------



## a.notherguy

the dark night?


----------



## genesis

ooooh yes


----------



## cellaratt

????????


----------



## Haimer

cellaratt said:


> ????????


The Fifth Element!


----------



## cellaratt

Haimer said:


> The Fifth Element!


Correct Haimer...not his finest look, but he wears it well which is a little unsettling...


----------



## Slamdog

one of my all time favourite films that was....

just watching death race at the moment...


----------



## Haimer

Slamdog said:


> one of my all time favourite films that was....
> 
> just watching death race at the moment...


Death Race is amazing, Jason Statham is such a good actor!


----------



## MXMAD

Haimer said:


> Death Race is amazing


Ive not seen it, must watch it though


----------



## SOUTHMAN

Death race looks ****. i hate jason statham hes like a poor mans bruce willis!

ive seen the origonal death race 2000 with sly in it. its more like whacky races!


----------



## Spartan301

I think you will find that isnt Dark Knight.

It's Batman Begins. After he gets poisoned


----------



## Robsta

Statham is superb.......never seen Bruce Willis do the fight scenes he does....


----------



## Slamdog

SOUTHMAN said:


> Death race looks ****. i hate jason statham hes like a poor mans bruce willis!
> 
> ive seen the origonal death race 2000 with sly in it. its more like whacky races!


what you have to remember about the original is the fact that it was made in 1975. I loved the original back then.. even though I had to wait another 5 years before i could get it on video... it was a lot of fun, especially the wheeling out of the terminal patients.. and the nurse getting splatted too!...

I think statham is good in action roles, looking forward to transporter 3...


----------



## dsldude

A good classic.


----------



## genesis

Big


----------



## dsldude

Wow that lasted long :lol

Comeon then Marc, your turn what

you got?


----------



## genesis

Next one

Edit: Too small, and ive gotta go if any gets it bravo you deserve movie buff of the year award if not i'll find a better one tommorow


----------



## Slamdog

rita, sue and bob too?


----------



## Slamdog

try this one...

its a new film but very very funny... in a horror sort of way...


----------



## dmcc

Try this one:


----------



## Slamdog

no reservations...


----------



## dmcc

That was the remake with Catherine ZJ and Aaron Eckhart. My pic is from the original.


----------



## Slamdog

the original was 'mostly martha' in the uk and 'drie sterne' as the german working title...

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0246772/

can't figure out the bella martha listing on imdb though.. unless it was released under both titles in the uk.


----------



## dmcc

Its original name on the German release was Bella Martha. Let's face it, foreign distributors frequently mess with names. Amélie is a perfect example.


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> Its original name on the German release was Bella Martha. Let's face it, foreign distributors frequently mess with names. Amélie is a perfect example.


amelie just wound me and the missus up.... it was funny weird and a bit obvious but then went off the rails to the point of hard to follow....

never mind eh....


----------



## Mr.Dann

Slamdog said:


> try this one...
> 
> its a new film but very very funny... in a horror sort of way...


Aint got a clue on that one, but looks very 'Mighty Boosh-esque' obviously not however!

Looks awesome!


----------



## Slamdog

Mr.Dann said:


> Aint got a clue on that one, but looks very 'Mighty Boosh-esque' obviously not however!
> 
> Looks awesome!


i'm going to watch the rest of it later on.. (i have an all night stint to pull today because i return to work tomorrow night, need to get my body back into night mode)

its very troma-esque... at times i'm wetting myself at the great ways to kill people on film...


----------



## MXMAD

What film ?????????????


----------



## dsldude

Great film, Friday.


----------



## MXMAD

dsldude said:


> Great film, Friday.


Yup.....

Debo :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt

??????????????


----------



## MXMAD

Looks like something from a carry on film to me :lol:


----------



## muscle01

Blazing saddles


----------



## Slamdog

good film...

the alternate title was funny too...'Never Give a Saga an Even Break'

anyone get mine yet?


----------



## kyrocera

Give us a clue!


----------



## Slamdog

think 'chickens and turkey' and Steven Spielberg


----------



## cellaratt

good job muscle01...great flick...Slamdog...Island of Dr.Monroe...(sh!tty spelling...)


----------



## Slamdog

cellaratt said:


> good job muscle01...great flick...Slamdog...Island of Dr.Monroe...(sh!tty spelling...)


nope... the title is a play on a Spielberg title...


----------



## cellaratt

i'm outta this one I'm afraid...if it's not a american film...I probly haven't seen it...Only other guess I have is House of 1000 corpses but i don't really think it's that..you know what I mean..?


----------



## Slamdog

nother clue...

ron jeremy has a role in it too...


----------



## genesis

cum hungry cocksuckers?

Aint got a clue im afraid so try this, watched some of it today when i should have been working, seemed ok, i'll watch the rest at some point this week


----------



## Mr.Dann

Eagle Eye?? Dying to see it!!

next.......


----------



## Predator

Mr.Dann said:


> Eagle Eye?? Dying to see it!!
> 
> next.......


Chicks with d1cks? :confused1:

Predator


----------



## Mr.Dann

Afraid not matey!


----------



## Predator

Mr.Dann said:


> Afraid not matey!


Damn, I was gonna ask for a copy! :tongue:

Predator


----------



## Mr.Dann

*Bumpety bump*


----------



## MXMAD

Mr.Dann said:


> *Bumpety bump*


Post a picture up then :thumb:


----------



## N*E*R*D

Mr.Dann said:


> Eagle Eye?? Dying to see it!!
> 
> next.......


 erm....... transexual honeys part 3?


----------



## MXMAD

This was on TV the other night

Only see part of it, must download it


----------



## MXMAD

Where's slamdog got to?


----------



## SOUTHMAN

Mr.Dann said:


> Eagle Eye?? Dying to see it!!
> 
> next.......


Lords of dog town


----------



## cellaratt

MXMAD said:


> This was on TV the other night
> 
> Only see part of it, must download it


Demolition Man...


----------



## MXMAD

cellaratt said:


> Demolition Man...


Nope....



chilisi said:


> layer cake


That was on the first page mate :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt

MXMAD said:


> This was on TV the other night
> 
> Only see part of it, must download it





MXMAD said:


> Nope....
> 
> That was on the first page mate :thumbup1:


Double team...


----------



## MXMAD

cellaratt said:


> Double team...


 :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

The first guess I mistook Dennis Rodman for Wesley Snipes... :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Robocop!


----------



## dsldude

LOL what you on about Mak?

No I deleated the post as the photo

wasnt animated, try again


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Robocop 2


----------



## dsldude

You were right the first time mate.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Ghostbusters 2


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## scout




----------



## Chr!s

cellaratt said:


> ..?


 is it Oh Brother where art Thou ?


----------



## Chr!s

??

FEckinphit.jpg


----------



## robdog

cellaratt said:


> ..?


Rocky 4?


----------



## Hunter84

dust til dawn!!


----------



## Hunter84




----------



## MXMAD

Green Street


----------



## cellaratt

batfastard said:


> is it Oh Brother where art Thou ?


Correct...

My favorite tune of the movie






but I like this one also

oxlyKA9O9LA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Chr!s

Slamdog said:


> try this one...
> 
> its a new film but very very funny... in a horror sort of way...


*Poultrygeist*


----------



## Hunter84

close!

It was rise of the foot soldier, another great british film.


----------



## Chr!s

cellaratt said:


> Correct...
> 
> My favorite tune of the movie
> 
> [URL=


----------



## MXMAD

callingcard said:


> close!
> 
> It was rise of the foot soldier, another great british film.


New i had seen it but couldn't put my finger on it :thumbup1:


----------



## MXMAD

How about this one ??


----------



## Hunter84

Essex boys! great film!!


----------



## MXMAD

callingcard said:


> Essex boys! great film!!


 :thumb:


----------



## Hunter84




----------



## PHHead

Lockstock, classic!!


----------



## dsldude

Classic


----------



## Chr!s

dsldude said:


> Classic


poltergiest


----------



## Chr!s

Try This

MGMA000585-still_hires.jpg


----------



## Hunter84

I've hit a wall on this one!! It's not jackass but that was my first guess!!


----------



## PHHead

Poltergiest two me thinks mate!


----------



## Hunter84

Ronin! Thats how I want to live my life!!!


----------



## Hunter84

It's not really fair this! You'll never guess it! :laugh:


----------



## Chr!s

kill bill


----------



## dsldude

PHHead said:


> Poltergiest two me thinks mate!


Spot on.


----------



## Chr!s

another!

letmeout.jpg


----------



## Slamdog

evil dead.....


----------



## Hunter84

I've seen the film but can't put a name to it

I must be going senile at the ripe old age of 24!!!


----------



## Chr!s

Slamdog said:


> evil dead.....


spot on


----------



## Hunter84

Awesome!!


----------



## Slamdog

callingcard said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 20178


didn't we do that one?


----------



## Hunter84

I have'nt seen all the pages, I jumped in recently. Good pic though! What can I say... I'm a sexual deviant!!


----------



## Slamdog

batfastard said:


> *Poultrygeist*


bingo....

troma rules!


----------



## MXMAD

Watched this last night?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Man on Fire, quality film. Might actually watch it tonight


----------



## MXMAD

MaKaVeLi said:


> Man on Fire, quality film. Might actually watch it tonight


 :thumb:

Yeah, great film


----------



## cellaratt

Sorry if this one's already been done...


----------



## Chr!s

Arthur?


----------



## cellaratt

batfastard said:


> Arthur?


Correct...


----------



## Chr!s

Thanks for the reps Cellaratt .


----------



## cellaratt

Thanks for taking a guess...


----------



## offo

cellarat are u watching me through the screen its scary


----------



## cellaratt

I'm always watching....Now take your hand off your penis...that will make you go blind...


----------



## Chr!s

waffer theen mint anyone?


----------



## cellaratt

Fawlty Towers..?


----------



## avril

nope thats not fawlty towers. but in dont know the movie.


----------



## Chr!s

Nope,strike one.


----------



## AntWarrior

The meaning of life??


----------



## Chr!s

Correct


----------



## AntWarrior

Yes!!! rep me lol :laugh:


----------



## Chr!s

If youve not seen it.


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## PHHead

The Specialist with sly!


----------



## cellaratt

PHHead said:


> The Specialist with sly!


correct...


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt

This actor went to Cardiff High School in New South Wales Australia...


----------



## RXnik

itchy the killer¬¬ then layer cake


----------



## cellaratt

RXnik said:


> itchy the killer¬¬ then layer cake


???


----------



## AntWarrior

Young Einstein???????


----------



## cellaratt

AntWarrior said:


> Young Einstein???????


Correct...


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## PHHead

Thats a tough one, no f*ckinh idea lol..............


----------



## PHHead

Thats a tough one, no f*cking idea lol..............

*Oops double post sorry!!!


----------



## Chr!s

Botched?


----------



## cellaratt

Nope...It's main actor is Mike Vogel


----------



## Chr!s

Across the hall ??


----------



## AntWarrior

Got it!! The death of Ian Stone!!??? :thumb:


----------



## AntWarrior

How about this one???


----------



## muscle01

Brilliant-dead mans shoes - Shane Meadows Director


----------



## AntWarrior

muscle01 said:


> Brilliant-dead mans shoes - Shane Meadows Director


Correct! :thumb:


----------



## AntWarrior

ok, this one?


----------



## cellaratt

AntWarrior said:


> Got it!! The death of Ian Stone!!??? :thumb:


nice one...just watched it yesterday... :thumbup1:


----------



## muscle01

AntWarrior said:


> ok, this one?


Can we have a clue ?


----------



## Ollie B

human traffic


----------



## AntWarrior

Ollie B said:


> human traffic


You got it :thumbup1:

I mean "nice one Bruva!"


----------



## AntWarrior

Ok saw this last night.......?????


----------



## PHHead

Young guns one or two, more likely two!


----------



## AntWarrior

PHHead said:


> Young guns one or two, more likely two!


Young guns II, Correct!


----------



## AntWarrior

last One.......???


----------



## muscle01

Is it Planet Of The Apes?


----------



## AntWarrior

muscle01 said:


> Is it Planet Of The Apes?


:laugh:lol NO!!!


----------



## muscle01

Is that Mark Whalberg ?


----------



## AntWarrior

no, and it's a film from 1988....


----------



## muscle01

Clue?


----------



## AntWarrior

muscle01 said:


> Clue?


Think War.


----------



## muscle01

It's not Platoon as that was released in 86


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Slamdog

AntWarrior said:


> last One.......???


that is 'the beast of war' aka 'the beast'


----------



## Slamdog

cellaratt said:


> ..?


and is yours supercapers?


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> and is yours supercapers?


Nope...Think sh!tty 80's comedy...


----------



## AntWarrior

Slamdog said:


> that is 'the beast of war' aka 'the beast'


You got it. nice one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> ..?


Better off dead


----------



## cellaratt

zeus87529 said:


> Better off dead


Yup... :thumb: Figure's you would get it...


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Slamdog

el mariachi?


----------



## kyrocera

Desperado


----------



## cellaratt

nope


----------



## PHHead

cellaratt said:


> ..?


The Crow?


----------



## cellaratt

Still no...Same movie..differant picture...


----------



## Guest

^^^^ Planet Terror


----------



## cellaratt

No...Think Quentin Tarantino..


----------



## Guest

Planet Terror is Tarantino.

Grindhouse presents *Planet Terror *and *Death Proof*

Is it Death Proof?? I thought that pic was from Planet Terror


----------



## Guest

Must be Death Proof


----------



## cellaratt

my bad...you right, not paying attenion to my own sh!t...


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> my bad...you right, not paying attenion to my own sh!t...


 :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

...?


----------



## Guest

Little Shop of Horrors??


----------



## cellaratt

yep


----------



## cellaratt

..? sorry for the small pic...


----------



## Guest

8 mile


----------



## nathanlowe

8 mile  very easy


----------



## Guest




----------



## StJocKIII

Se7en


----------



## Slamdog

zatoichi

was on film 4 last night...


----------



## StJocKIII

Slamdog said:


> zatoichi
> 
> was on film 4 last night...


what are the bloody chances


----------



## ichigo

great film to


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## PHHead

city of angels mate?


----------



## cellaratt

:thumb: I liked it... :innocent:


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## kyrocera

^^ Loaded weapon one


----------



## cellaratt

kyrocera said:


> ^^ Loaded weapon one


yup :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Of Mice and Men



kyrocera said:


> ^^ Loaded weapon one


----------



## genesis

Of mice and men!

Made me feel like a big girl...i cried


----------



## kyrocera

zeus87529 said:


> Of Mice and Men


We have a winner! :thumb:


----------



## Guest




----------



## cellaratt

zeus87529 said:


> View attachment 21441


" The Human Factor "..?


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> " The Human Factor "..?


Nope.... Guess again... It is in my top 3 all-time


----------



## dmcc

zeus87529 said:


> View attachment 21441


The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## bow

the shawshank redemption


----------



## dmcc




----------



## Goose

"Mature Hunters.."


----------



## PHHead

Goose said:


> "Mature Hunters.."


Is that about MILF Hunting? :lol:


----------



## MXMAD

Easy one...

Watched it last night for about the 100th time


----------



## MaKaVeLi

MXMAD said:


> Easy one...
> 
> Watched it last night for about the 100th time


barbie and the diamond castle?

Matrix


----------



## MXMAD

MaKaVeLi said:


> barbie and the diamond castle?
> 
> Matrix


Haha

:thumb:


----------



## MXMAD

Heres one for you mak?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gang related


----------



## MXMAD

MaKaVeLi said:


> Gang related


Good film :thumb:


----------



## corbuk




----------



## Jay-T

black screen?


----------



## MXMAD

Jay-T said:


> black screen?


With a little bit of white round it :thumb:


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Pitch Black!


----------



## corbuk

yep pitch black


----------



## corbuk




----------



## vlb

gran torino


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Wat film?


----------



## bigbob33

roadhouse?


----------



## MXMAD

corbuk said:


> View attachment 22348





vlb said:


> gran torino


I think it is, 2008 film?


----------



## MXMAD

What's this one then?


----------



## PHHead

That will be Hollow Man mate!


----------



## cellaratt

MXMAD said:


> What's this one then?


Hollow man...


----------



## MXMAD

PHHead said:


> That will be Hollow Man mate!





cellaratt said:


> Hollow man...


 :thumb:


----------



## Goose

What film is this?


----------



## pastanchicken

that's going to annoy me goose, i know that one!!!


----------



## Louis_C

THE THING!


----------



## Goose

Louis_C said:


> THE THING!


Yup!


----------



## Louis_C

and this one??


----------



## Goose

This one?

Classic!


----------



## Goose

Louis_C said:


> and this one??


I can't see this mate?!


----------



## PHHead

Willow!


----------



## Goose

PHHead said:


> Willow!


eeeyeep! Used to love that film!


----------



## Louis_C

cant see it? i can...?


----------



## Goose

Louis_C said:


> cant see it? i can...?


I think work may have blocked it.


----------



## pastanchicken

Louis_C said:


> and this one??


Audition????


----------



## Louis_C

its of a chinese woman, holding a piece of metal wire between her hands... about to cut off a mans foot?


----------



## PHHead

Goose said:


> eeeyeep! Used to love that film!


Yeah it is a classic, the old ones like that are much better than all the new Bord of the Rings stuff IMO!


----------



## Louis_C

pastanchicken said:


> Audition????


lol yep, correct!!


----------



## pastanchicken

Louis_C said:


> lol yep, correct!!


get in!! that film disturbed me, a lot!!


----------



## Goose

I was going to guess audition just purley as thats what the url was saved under. LOL


----------



## shorty

if its been done .. sorry in advance 

whats the film?


----------



## Louis_C

Goose said:


> I was going to guess audition just purley as thats what the url was saved under. LOL


bloody cheat!


----------



## Goose

Louis_C said:


> bloody cheat!


Haha would have been good though seein as I couldn't even see the picture!


----------



## Louis_C

no bloody cheating this time...!! cant get rid of the name in the url... cos im stupid


----------



## Jay.32

IN THE SH*T


----------



## Louis_C

Jay.32 said:


> IN THE SH*T


sorry? what?


----------



## Goose

The Midnight Meat Train 2008


----------



## Louis_C

Goose said:


> The Midnight Meat Train 2008


cheat


----------



## Goose

Whats this?


----------



## Goose

Louis_C said:


> cheat


 :thumb:


----------



## PHHead

Goose said:


> Whats this?


Guyer I believe!


----------



## Goose

PHHead said:


> Guyer I believe!


Guyver it is!

Have a huge tattoo on my back of the manga character


----------



## pastanchicken

Goose said:


> I was going to guess audition just purley as thats what the url was saved under. LOL


tut tut :ban:


----------



## Goose

pastanchicken said:


> tut tut :ban:


----------



## BassJunkie

If you get this, I'll be impressed.


----------



## PHHead

Goose said:


> Guyver it is!
> 
> Have a huge tattoo on my back of the manga character


Sweet, yeah Manga films where good, filthy as well lol!


----------



## corbuk

BassJunkie said:


> If you get this, I'll be impressed.


robin hood?


----------



## Nathrakh

BassJunkie said:


> If you get this, I'll be impressed.


Ran


----------



## MXMAD

????????????


----------



## cellaratt

MXMAD said:


> ????????????


Face/Off


----------



## MXMAD

cellaratt said:


> Face/Off


 :thumb:


----------



## BassJunkie

Nathrakh said:


> Ran


How the hell did you guess? Reps for that!


----------



## BassJunkie

Try this on for size.


----------



## dmcc

Bonus points for what the movie was originally called.


----------



## MXMAD

BassJunkie said:


> Try this on for size.


Looks a bit like ET?


----------



## PHHead

Oh god I hate this film..........Erasher Head, disturbing!


----------



## BassJunkie

PHHead said:


> Oh god I hate this film..........Erasher Head, disturbing!


Grr, i'll have to find something even more obscure....


----------



## PHHead

BassJunkie said:


> Grr, i'll have to find something even more obscure....


Sorry I'm annoyingly good at this game lol!


----------



## BassJunkie

What about this?


----------



## PHHead

Maybe, What dreams may come?


----------



## BassJunkie

PHHead said:


> Maybe, What dreams may come?


Nope


----------



## corbuk

This film ?

Its new/ 2008...as a hint..


----------



## BassJunkie

Still nobody has gotten the last two films


----------



## MaKaVeLi

corbuk said:


> This film ?
> 
> Its new/ 2008...as a hint..


The story of a chinese man whore?


----------



## ichigo

Code:


[<a href="http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q6/jonkvxr/?action=view&current=wolverine.jpg" rel="external nofollow"></a>/HTML]


----------



## corbuk

MaKaVeLi said:


> The story of a chinese man whore?


lol mate, :beer:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

corbuk said:


> lol mate, :beer:


Come on I bet he sucked off the whole police squad


----------



## dmcc

Bump.



dmcc said:


> Bonus points for what the movie was originally called.


----------



## ichigo

so i take thats not rain spraying all over him in the second pic


----------



## corbuk

MaKaVeLi said:


> Come on I bet he sucked off the whole police squad


No he sucked off one, And the offer's want some......


----------



## corbuk

Cant you see he's getting sucked off in that pic?

And the other's are waiting...but getting furstrated because he's taking too long?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

corbuk said:


> Cant you see he's getting sucked off in that pic?
> 
> And the other's are waiting...but getting furstrated because he's taking too long?


PMSL I missed that, you will be repped on recharge


----------



## BassJunkie

bumpity for this one.



BassJunkie said:


> What about this?


----------



## BassJunkie

jonkvxr said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [<a href="http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q6/jonkvxr/?action=view&current=wolverine.jpg" rel="external nofollow"></a>/HTML]
> 
> x-men, but I don't know which one.


----------



## corbuk

Xmen 3


----------



## newdur

wolverine


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt

If you get this I will be impressed...


----------



## cellaratt

bump...


----------



## PHHead

I think the first one is "the entity" and the second one is maybe "the manchurian candidate"?


----------



## cellaratt

PHHead said:


> I think the first one is "the entity" and the second one is maybe "the manchurian candidate"?


The first one is correct the second is wrong...


----------



## BassJunkie

PHHead said:


> I think the first one is "the entity" and the second one is maybe "the manchurian candidate"?


you still aint gotten mine yet!


----------



## PHHead

BassJunkie said:


> you still aint gotten mine yet!


Has no one got that yet lol, its is a tough one.................ok another guess would be The Adventures of Baron Munchen?


----------



## Alban_bro

this one is easy.


----------



## ichigo

51st state


----------



## anabolic ant

cellaratt said:


> ..?


the good ol entity!!!

this film sh*t me up first time round,knowing it kind of really happened!!!

she got a fit bod too,go on hershey!!!


----------



## Slamdog

corbuk said:


> Cant you see he's getting sucked off in that pic?
> 
> And the other's are waiting...but getting furstrated because he's taking too long?


bugger bugger, i saw that one recently.....

*Naam yi boon sik.. or Invisible Target*...

if not, I'm going to have to go through the last 3 months worth of asian films...


----------



## BassJunkie

bumpity bumpity


----------



## PHHead

cellaratt said:


> The first one is correct the second is wrong...


Ok is the second one "Bobby" then?


----------



## dmcc

Bump for the second time... Otherwise I'll have to tell you myself, and where's the fun in that?



dmcc said:


> Bonus points for what the movie was originally called.


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> Bump for the second time... Otherwise I'll have to tell you myself, and where's the fun in that?


bit easy darren....

*Die Fetten Jahre Sind Vorbei*

or if you want it in english...

The Edukators


----------



## cellaratt

PHHead said:


> Ok is the second one "Bobby" then?


Nope...Hint: It's suppose to be Arnold and Maria...No idea on the other one's...FYI, if they are foreign movies to me I probably won't get them...


----------



## Slamdog

cellaratt said:


> Nope...Hint: It's suppose to be Arnold and Maria...No idea on the other one's...FYI, if they are foreign movies to me I probably won't get them...


See Arnold Run


----------



## Guest

Watched this last week and loved it:thumb:


----------



## BassJunkie

Con said:


> Watched this last week and loved it:thumb:


already been posted, midnight meat train.


----------



## dmcc

Slamdog said:


> bit easy darren....
> 
> *Die Fetten Jahre Sind Vorbei*
> 
> or if you want it in english...
> 
> The Edukators


So easy I had to bump it twice!


----------



## BassJunkie

BassJunkie said:


>


bumpity bumpity


----------



## Guest

BassJunkie said:


> already been posted, midnight meat train.


 AWWWW:cursing:

How about this


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> So easy I had to bump it twice!


its only cos i'm on page 9 of the new posts... trying to catch up with the forums since i went to bed this morning.


----------



## Slamdog

Con said:


> AWWWW:cursing:
> 
> How about this


pans labyrinth...


----------



## BassJunkie

Con said:


> AWWWW:cursing:
> 
> How about this


pant labyrinth! brilliant film.


----------



## ichigo

doh you beat me to it


----------



## dmcc

BassJunkie said:


> *pant* labyrinth! brilliant film.


That would be an interesting version! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Characters from which anime film.


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> That would be an interesting version! :lol: :thumb:


i wonder if there has been a porn version...


----------



## ichigo

Code:


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> See Arnold Run


Correct...Have you seen it..? What did you think..?


----------



## cellaratt

jonkvxr said:


>


Hellboy2...


----------



## Slamdog

Con said:


> Characters from which anime film.


neon genesis evangelion


----------



## Slamdog

cellaratt said:


> Correct...Have you seen it..? What did you think..?


didn't really get into it... it just didn't seem good enough to be a documentary but wasn't good enough to be a film in its own right.


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> didn't really get into it... it just didn't seem good enough to be a documentary but wasn't good enough to be a film in its own right.


I bought my copy for $1.99 USD..


----------



## ichigo

Code:


----------



## Slamdog

jonkvxr said:


>


death note...

both the live action and anime versions were brilliant.


----------



## dmcc




----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


>


obscure.. but doable...

belgian short film nominated for last years oscars....

tanghi argentini


----------



## dmcc

Damn you're good Slamdog.


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> Damn you're good Slamdog.


same year for nominations...

Om Natten danish... at night...


----------



## dmcc

That's it, I'm going to have to raid some Ethiopian archive or something...

Or worse...


----------



## Slamdog

ahh....

mak tae

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0963925/


----------



## dmcc

That's it, I give up....... To think that I had to google "Laos movies" for that. Lucky Loser indeed!


----------



## Slamdog

dmcc said:


> That's it, I give up....... To think that I had to google "Laos movies" for that. Lucky Loser indeed!


that one stuck in my mind because of the scandal about laos being 'misrepresented'. It was all over Yes Asia (i check there regularly for new films).. not really a football film fan myself though.


----------



## BassJunkie

BassJunkie said:


>


cmon guys, otherwise you are going to have to admit that I am the supreme master of this thread :tongue:


----------



## kyrocera

Goose said:


> Guyver it is!
> 
> Have a huge tattoo on my back of the manga character


Show us a picture, manga film was awesome!


----------



## devid

ya it seem predator but not sure...

thanks


----------



## Goose

kyrocera said:


> Show us a picture, manga film was awesome!


Will have to get on up mate

How about this??


----------



## devid

Because i was saw that a long time ago...

but now sure...


----------



## ichigo

Code:


----------



## ichigo

Code:


----------



## ichigo

Code:


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt

bump...


----------



## PHHead

The one with Arnold in it is "the villain"!


----------



## cellaratt

bump because it's a rainy Sunday morning...


----------



## BassJunkie

Looks like I win  nobody's got mine


----------



## cellaratt

BassJunkie said:


> Looks like I win  nobody's got mine


you win...that one...


----------



## cellaratt

Would it help if I told you the guy in the red hat was Jeff Bridges..?


----------



## BassJunkie

cellaratt said:


> you win...that one...


Should I tell you all what it is?


----------



## cellaratt

well, yes... :confused1:


----------



## BassJunkie

Mirrormask 

mwuahaha, I am the weiner!!! I mean uh.. winner!!


----------



## BassJunkie

What about this?

I think this will be quite an easy one.


----------



## kyrocera

The One?


----------



## richiemana

Danny the dog aka unleashed


----------



## BassJunkie

richiemana you got it right, nice to know you knew what it was originally called.


----------



## PHHead

Can no one let me know if I got the one with Arnie in it right? :-(


----------



## Goose

More more more


----------



## willsey4

jonkvxr said:


>


The villain aka Cactus Jack


----------



## willsey4

Only just discovered this thread. Keep them coming


----------



## PHHead

willsey4 said:


> The villain aka Cactus Jack


Cheers mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt

cellaratt said:


> ..?


bump for some more play... 



cellaratt said:


> Would it help if I told you the guy in the red hat was Jeff Bridges..?


----------



## willsey4

cellaratt said:


> bump for some more play...


Stay hungry???


----------



## cellaratt

willsey4 said:


> Stay hungry???


Nope...try again...Arnolds not in it...


----------



## willsey4

cellaratt said:


> Nope...try again...Arnolds not in it...


The last amercian hero


----------



## cellaratt

willsey4 said:


> The last amercian hero


Nope...


----------



## Goose

The Fisher King>?


----------



## cellaratt

another pic from the same movie...


----------



## willsey4

cellaratt said:


> another pic from the same movie...


Thunder bolt & Lightfoot


----------



## cellaratt

Nope...another pic...


----------



## willsey4

cellaratt said:


> Nope...another pic...


Who is the bird?


----------



## BassJunkie

Just watched this last night, great film!










I did want to post up a different pic but I don't know if the mods would like it (bit gorey)


----------



## kyrocera

Ichi the Killer


----------



## a.notherguy

cellaratt said:


> Nope...another pic...


starman?

its the woman from raiders of the lost arc.


----------



## a.notherguy

i meant the pic in black and white - not the blood soaked room pic lol


----------



## cellaratt

a.notherguy said:


> starman?
> 
> its the woman from raiders of the lost arc.


Correct...


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## El Ricardinho

k-pax


----------



## cellaratt

El Ricardinho said:


> k-pax


Correct...


----------



## dR.bEEf

This is a classic. May be too easy


----------



## adlewar

red heat...........


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## BassJunkie

My favourite film of all time.


----------



## daisbuys

Shawshank redemption?


----------



## BassJunkie

Bang on, well done


----------



## daisbuys

Cool!


----------



## BassJunkie

I knew it was a terminator film but cheated to get the full title.


----------



## BassJunkie




----------



## daisbuys

BassJunkie said:


> I knew it was a terminator film but cheated to get the full title.


Which is?.......


----------



## BassJunkie

daisbuys said:


> Which is?.......


Salvation.


----------



## daisbuys

Yep! lol

Don't know that one though??


----------



## BassJunkie

It's an alright film, the gore is good but the rest is rubbish.


----------



## marts_uk

cellaratt said:


> ..?


Yes Man


----------



## cellaratt

marts_uk said:


> Yes Man


Correct, just watched it last night...made me laugh...


----------



## El Ricardinho

one of my favorite childhood movies. a clue is it had two diff names across the pond. either will do. both gets extra reps. :thumb:


----------



## BassJunkie

BassJunkie said:


>


bumping this one to this page.


----------



## BassJunkie

Bumpity for the thread :beer:


----------



## paulo

sure got a pretty mouth:lol:


----------



## corbuk




----------



## PHHead

cellaratt said:


> Nope...another pic...


Its Star Man!


----------



## PHHead

corbuk said:


>


Watchmen?


----------



## BassJunkie

Is nobody going to attempt to guess my film? Looks like I win a 2nd time if no one does :whistling:


----------



## BassJunkie

Can't let this thread die.


----------



## Big Dawg

How's about this one?


----------



## BassJunkie

AlasTTTair said:


> How's about this one?


I recognise that but can't remember the film.


----------



## willsey4

AlasTTTair said:


> How's about this one?


Uncle Buck!


----------



## El Ricardinho

uncle buck was a classic. john candy was a funny guy. sad he died so early.

im lost with your film bassjunkie? give us the answer on that one i think!

what about my one at the top of the page with james belushi?


----------



## Big Dawg

willsey4 said:


> Uncle Buck!


Yep yep yep!

What about this one?










This one's a bit harder.


----------



## BassJunkie

if no one guesses my film you all have to give me reps, you got till the next page! :tongue:


----------



## Myst

oh ahh can i play?

my movie image is the one in my avatar.

Quite a well known movie so shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## evad

that's the easiest thing ever mate

this is my rifle, there many like it but this one is mine

etc


----------



## BassJunkie

Right, my film was REPO! The Genetic Opera.

Now, where's my reppage? :lol:


----------



## kyrocera

Duly neg repped as requested


----------



## kipster




----------



## kipster

One of my favs


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Jesus

AllasTTair - Kids

Cellaratt - Bill and Ted


----------



## cellaratt

Jesus...correct...


----------



## solidcecil

see if you can get this one


----------



## cellaratt

American Wedding...


----------



## IanStu

Is it "I was a teenage gangbang fetish freak" I think it stared Judy Dench


----------



## solidcecil

IanStu said:


> Is it "I was a teenage gangbang fetish freak" I think it stared Judy Dench


yeah you got it right one of my own collection


----------



## IanStu

A classic


----------



## Jesus




----------



## solidcecil

Jesus said:


>


easy its "i stole my dads car witch is the same as my next door neighbours and then i ran him over and his legs are facing the wrong way and i cry because i realise what i did was wrong"

its a good film i saw it last summer


----------



## richardrahl

Man On Fire?


----------



## solidcecil

richardrahl said:


> Man On Fire?


na come on be serious mate!^^


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Jesus

richardrahl said:


> Man On Fire?


yep :thumbup1:


----------



## Jesus

cellaratt said:


> ..?


1st one, Tommy Lee Jones, blown away?


----------



## Jesus

cellaratt said:


> ..?


2nd 1, breakfast club


----------



## cellaratt

Jesus said:


> 1st one, Tommy Lee Jones, blown away?





Jesus said:


> 2nd 1, breakfast club


Yes...thought the first one might take longer to get...was a great flick IMHO...


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt

...?


----------



## Guest

first one- 3000 miles to graceland??

second one- Batteries not Included

third one- Stand by Me (great movie)


----------



## cellaratt

ZEUS said:


> first one- 3000 miles to graceland??
> 
> second one- Batteries not Included
> 
> third one- Stand by Me (great movie)


All three answers are corrrect...I had a feeling you were going to get these.. 

Here's another, last one for the night and I'm off to bed...


----------



## Guest

Butterfly Effect.. (another good movie)


----------



## cellaratt

yup


----------



## BassJunkie

Butterfly effect sucked, I was laughing it was so bad.


----------



## cellaratt

Zeus...you can't guess... :tongue:


----------



## warren

amistad??


----------



## cellaratt

warren_1987 said:


> amistad??


you got sir...


----------



## warren

??


----------



## Jesus

Dazed and confused, Ben Affleck's in it aswell


----------



## warren

sorry to take so long to reply but you are correctco sir!!!


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Jesus

the tina turner movie, whats love got to do with it?


----------



## cellaratt

Jesus said:


> the tina turner movie, whats love got to do with it?


Correct


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## DEJ

looks like some crazy footloose/robin hood mix? am i right


----------



## cellaratt

No...Hint...it was made in 1985 and the star was a American Olympic gymnast inducted into the International Gymnastics Hall of Fame in 2003...


----------



## genesis

Is that Martin Kove?


----------



## DEJ

just messing, Gymkata? :thumb:

reps if correct please


----------



## cellaratt

jonesy2411 said:



> just messing, Gymkata? :thumb:
> 
> reps if correct please


It's Kurt Thomas...Gymkata is correct but you didn't get it right before I gave the hint so I'm afraid no reps will be made available...better luck next time...

-gTkUcXGF_Q[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Guest




----------



## warren

could that be ''the edge'' sir?


----------



## Guest

warren_1987 said:


> could that be ''the edge'' sir?


 :thumbup1: Indeed it is "The Edge". One of my favorites


----------



## warren

this one could be a bit tricky for thos not into the duke


----------



## IanStu

warren_1987 said:


> this one could be a bit tricky for thos not into the duke


Is it Rio Bravo....can't think of another western with John Wayne and Dean Martin!


----------



## DEJ

cellaratt said:


> It's Kurt Thomas...Gymkata is correct but you didn't get it right before I gave the hint so I'm afraid no reps will be made available...better luck next time...
> 
> -gTkUcXGF_Q[/MEDIA]]


such a gent:ban:


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Guest

cellaratt said:


> ..?


Private Parts


----------



## cellaratt

Top man...I use to listen to his show faithfully until he sold out...or sold up depending on which way you look at it...


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## glasgow_mm

kyrocera said:


> Ill go


duno if its too late but thats itchi a think


----------



## kyrocera

^^ yes it is and yes you are


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt

bump


----------



## robdog

cellaratt said:


> bump


Is it the first episode of Lost lol?


----------



## Ironclad

Hmm, tricky.. "one of our trannies is missing"?


----------



## cellaratt

robdog said:


> Is it the first episode of Lost lol?


 sorry, no... It's a newish movie...



Witch-King said:


> Hmm, tricky.. "one of our trannies is missing"?


What..? ... No....I don't think so...Never heard of that one...Is it any good..?


----------



## doyle369

Con-Air


----------



## cellaratt

doyle369 said:


> Con-Air


nope...


----------



## doyle369

Knowing


----------



## cellaratt

doyle369 said:


> Knowing


yup...


----------



## doyle369




----------



## Ironclad

The Godfather?


----------



## doyle369

Witch-King said:


> The Godfather?


Nope


----------



## cellaratt

Corky Ramono..?


----------



## UKWolverine

Goodfellas?


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## UKWolverine

Give us a clue mate?


----------



## cellaratt

Jonathan Taylor Thomas...


----------



## UKWolverine

Complete guess... Wild America?


----------



## Captain Hero

kyrocera said:


> Ill go


ichi the killer?


----------



## Captain Hero

MXMAD said:


> What films this from?


Severance?


----------



## UKWolverine

My submission, reps for the first to get it right.


----------



## Captain Hero

must_try_harder said:


> ok then


quantum of solace


----------



## Captain Hero

MXMAD said:


> I watched this film last night, was quite good :thumbup1:
> 
> Anyone know what it is?


Bourne Identity


----------



## Captain Hero

MXMAD said:


> Watched this last night?


Remember the titans

balls its man on fire I should have known that!


----------



## cellaratt

UKWolverine said:


> Complete guess... Wild America?


Yes,,,  ...



UKWolverine said:


> My submission, reps for the first to get it right.


There something about Marry...


----------



## UKWolverine

Yeah mate classic scene


----------



## glasgow_mm




----------



## glasgow_mm

Goose said:


> Will have to get on up mate
> 
> How about this??


dunno if anyone got this one devilman?


----------



## cellaratt

glasgow_mm said:


>


Army of Darkness or Evil Dead or Evil Dead II


----------



## PHHead

Its evil dead two mate, his hand comes alive and trys to kill him so he chops it off lol, classic films!


----------



## cellaratt

PHHead said:


> Its evil dead two mate, his hand comes alive and trys to kill him so he chops it off lol, classic films!


Know it was one of them but couldn't remember which one... :whistling: ...


----------



## OrganicSteel

Who'll get this one right eh?


----------



## Lil D

Gah I know the film its the off split from night of the living dead , mixed up names , Return of the living dead


----------



## OrganicSteel

Lil D said:


> Gah I know the film its the off split from night of the living dead , mixed up names , Return of the living dead


Correct sir, reps on the way.


----------



## Fargo

UKWolverine said:


> My submission, reps for the first to get it right.


there something about mary.


----------



## Nathrakh

Reps to anyone that gets this.


----------



## Fargo

cellaratt said:


> ..?


whats eating gilbert grape


----------



## hamsternuts

MiniKnowsYou said:


> Who'll get this one right eh?


good traps on him


----------



## pod13

Nathrakh said:


> Reps to anyone that gets this.


Braindead (or 'dead alive' as it was known in other countries).


----------



## Nathrakh

pod13 said:


> Braindead (or 'dead alive' as it was known in other countries).


You got it.


----------



## pod13

How about this one?


----------



## cellaratt

pod13 said:


> How about this one?


Can't remember the name of it...is the guy on the left pretending to be Brad pit..?


----------



## pod13

cellaratt said:


> Can't remember the name of it...is the guy on the left pretending to be Brad pit..?


Not intentionally. Here's a clue - it's Belgian.


----------



## cellaratt

pod13 said:


> Not intentionally. Here's a clue - it's Belgian.


Thanks...well in that case...I have no feckin idea...  ...


----------



## pod13

cellaratt said:


> Thanks...well in that case...I have no feckin idea...  ...


It's been on general release for years and can be found in every 'world cinema' section of Blockbuster. It's a great film, miles better than Natural Born Killers that was made 2 years later and got more acclaim for dealing with similar issues.

Wow, that sounded a bit pretentious. I think what I meant to say was "The killings are better in it than NBK".


----------



## cellaratt

When I find out what the name of it is...i'll be sure to give it a watch...sadly I'm sh!t at foreign films...


----------



## UKWolverine

pod13 said:


> How about this one?


Man Bites Dog, great little film that one, better than Natural Born Killers IMO


----------



## UKWolverine

Not as obvious as my last one...


----------



## pod13

UKWolverine said:


> Not as obvious as my last one...


Wedding crashers!


----------



## pod13

UKWolverine said:


> Man Bites Dog, great little film that one, better than Natural Born Killers IMO


Yep. Not seen it for a few years, but I remember laughing loads at the tips on how to weigh bodies of the elderly, dwarves, etc.. down when you're throwing them into water. :laugh:


----------



## pod13

Here's another. Bit easier.


----------



## Irish Beast




----------



## UKWolverine

pod13 said:


> Wedding crashers!


Got it!


----------



## cellaratt

Irish Beast said:


>


Blazing Saddles..? ... hard to tell, he's done so many...


----------



## UKWolverine

pod13 said:


> Here's another. Bit easier.


Dirty Beast?


----------



## Irish Beast

Yep!


----------



## UKWolverine

Try this one...


----------



## pod13

UKWolverine said:


> Dirty Beast?


Nearly.

Or are you asking me a personal question?


----------



## pod13

UKWolverine said:


> Try this one...


Magnolia?


----------



## UKWolverine

pod13 said:


> Magnolia?


Hey you're good!


----------



## UKWolverine

pod13 said:


> Nearly.
> 
> Or are you asking me a personal question?


  Sexy Beast even


----------



## pod13

UKWolverine said:


> Hey you're good!


You've just got good taste in films!


----------



## pod13

UKWolverine said:


> Sexy Beast even


Yep. Nice one.

How about this:


----------



## Fargo

oldboy


----------



## pod13

Fargo said:


> oldboy


You got it. I think this scene is great:


----------



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## willsey4

Incredible Bulk said:


>


Leon?

Edit: Or that one with Robert De Niro???


----------



## Dagman72

willsey4 said:


> Leon?
> 
> Edit: Or that one with Robert De Niro???


Yes it is Leon, with a young Natalie Portman - brilliant film


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yup...leon...cracking film


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bit harder.....


----------



## UKWolverine

Incredible Bulk said:


> bit harder.....


Man on Fire? Denzel is a legend.


----------



## Dagman72




----------



## UKWolverine

Dagman72 said:


>


Black Hawk Down?


----------



## Dagman72

UKWolverine said:


> Black Hawk Down?


Correct sir, had to leave a clue in the picture.


----------



## Dagman72




----------



## UKWolverine

Here's one...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah man on fire

next....


----------



## pod13

Incredible Bulk said:


> yeah man on fire
> 
> next....


Night at the roxbury.


----------



## pod13

UKWolverine said:


> Here's one...


Lock up?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OK....this might be a toughy


----------



## UKWolverine

pod13 said:


> Lock up?


No, quite a tough one this one


----------



## pod13

Incredible Bulk said:


> OK....this might be a toughy


Flubber?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

nope...not flubber


----------



## pod13

UKWolverine said:


> No, quite a tough one this one


Doesn't look like American Me.

Any clues?


----------



## pod13

Incredible Bulk said:


> nope...not flubber


Toys?


----------



## pod13

Dagman72 said:


>


Memphis Belle.


----------



## fxleisure

Anyone for reps...?

One of my all time fave's


----------



## pod13

fxleisure said:


> Anyone for reps...?
> 
> One of my all time fave's


A simple plan.


----------



## Dagman72

pod13 said:


> A simple plan.


Gee, your on the ball :thumb:


----------



## pod13

Dagman72 said:


> Gee, your on the ball :thumb:


Normally I'm pretty good with films, but the prison pic and the Robin Williams have got me guessing! 

Was Memphis Belle right then? I can't remember the film, only bits of the trailer.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pod13 said:


> Toys?


NOPE! :tongue:


----------



## pod13

Incredible Bulk said:


> NOPE! :tongue:


What dreams may come.

Thanks to my brother! (if he's right)


----------



## UKWolverine

pod13 said:


> Doesn't look like American Me.
> 
> Any clues?


Directed by Steven Soderberg


----------



## Dagman72

pod13 said:


> Normally I'm pretty good with films, but the prison pic and the Robin Williams have got me guessing!
> 
> Was Memphis Belle right then? I can't remember the film, only bits of the trailer.


Yes Memphis Belle was correct indeed :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pod13 said:


> What dreams may come.
> 
> Thanks to my brother! (if he's right)


YUP!! :thumb:


----------



## pod13

UKWolverine said:


> Directed by Steven Soderberg


??? you got me.


----------



## UKWolverine

pod13 said:


> ??? you got me.


If you know the film you'll get it from this...


----------



## Fargo

pod13 said:


> You got it. I think this scene is great:
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


ah the hammer fight... yep awsome


----------



## Dagman72

UKWolverine said:


> If you know the film you'll get it from this...


The girlfriend experience?


----------



## UKWolverine

Dagman72 said:


> The girlfriend experience?


Nah, another clue, George Clooney


----------



## Dagman72

UKWolverine said:


> Nah, another clue, George Clooney


Out of sight.

Could not remember the womans name in the pic - it has just come to me.


----------



## fxleisure

Tough one !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dagman72

fxleisure said:


> Tough one !!!!!!!!


The outsiders


----------



## robisco11

damn, beat me to it!!!!!!


----------



## fxleisure

Nice one.....

Your not related to Barry norman are you?


----------



## fxleisure

Picture a bit small - Sorry


----------



## pod13

fxleisure said:


> Picture a bit small - Sorry


Is that the guy out of American Ninja on the left?


----------



## cellaratt

pod13 said:


> Is that the guy out of American Ninja on the left?


Yes...and so is the guy on the right...  ... :whistling: ...


----------



## cellaratt

Heres another of them...


----------



## pod13

cellaratt said:


> Heres another of them...


Oh right. American Ninja then! 

Here's one for you:


----------



## cellaratt

Eddie and the Cruisers


----------



## cellaratt

One of my all time favorites...have you seen number 2..?


----------



## pod13

cellaratt said:


> One of my all time favorites...have you seen number 2..?


Saw it years ago. I can't really remember it that well, or number 2. It was my cousin's favourite film too. He used to go on about it all the time. And this one:


----------



## cellaratt

Looks fimiliar...but it's not coming to me...


----------



## pod13

cellaratt said:


> Looks fimiliar...but it's not coming to me...


That's a young Willem Dafoe. Michael Pare (who was in Eddie and the Cruisers) was the main character - Tom Cody.


----------



## El Ricardinho

i was a big Micheal Dudikoff fan from American Ninja growing up. watched it a while back and it was soooo bad.lol.


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## silver-nitrate

Pod13 that film is streets of fire


----------



## silver-nitrate

Anyone know this one


----------



## pod13

silver-nitrate said:


> Pod13 that film is streets of fire


You're right!


----------



## El Ricardinho

cellaratt said:


> ..?


journey to shiloh?


----------



## cellaratt

El Ricardinho said:


> journey to shiloh?


Nope...


----------



## cellaratt

Do you know who the picture is of..?


----------



## El Ricardinho

harrison ford.


----------



## El Ricardinho

A Time For Killing?


----------



## cellaratt

Harrison Ford good...unfortunately the guess of " A Time for Killing" is also wrong...Think comedy...


----------



## El Ricardinho

you got me on that one....!


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## silver-nitrate

Cellaratt is it The Frisco kid


----------



## cellaratt

silver-nitrate said:


> Cellaratt is it The Frisco kid


Yep...I'll have to owe you reps though as I've alreay blown my load...  ...Try this one...


----------



## silver-nitrate

Is it If looks could kill AKA = teen agent


----------



## cellaratt

silver-nitrate said:


> Is it If looks could kill AKA = teen agent


Yes it is... :thumb: ...


----------



## bowen86

kyrocera said:


> Ill go


old massive bump but is it itchy the killer?


----------



## kyrocera

Yes it was and i think two people have guessed right so far


----------



## bowen86

got it straight away, sorry i couldnt be bothered to look through 80 pages to see if someone had already guessed right.


----------



## kyrocera

Dont blame ya to be honest


----------



## fxleisure

Classic - ANYONE ????


----------



## cellaratt

SlingBlade....UmmmHuummmm....


----------



## fxleisure

cellaratt said:


> SlingBlade....UmmmHuummmm....


Yup

"some folks call it a sling blade, I call it a kaiser blade"


----------



## cellaratt

It's called slingblade here in the States...Great Flick, great character...


----------



## fxleisure

fxleisure said:


> Yup
> 
> "some folks call it a sling blade, I call it a kaiser blade"


Haha, I was just quoting the tag line from the film


----------



## cellaratt

...


----------



## Ironclad

3 men and a baby?


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt

Witch-King said:


> 3 men and a baby?


 :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

...?


----------



## hungryshark

cellaratt said:


> ..?


Clean Slate??


----------



## cellaratt

.?


----------



## cellaratt

hungryshark said:


> Clean Slate??


 :thumbup1:


----------



## BigMutha

Fletch perhaps

And guys how do I send private messages and add friends,it doesn't seem to let me,iz it coz I iz New???


----------



## cellaratt

.....?


----------



## cellaratt

BigMutha said:


> Fletch perhaps
> 
> And guys how do I send private messages and add friends,it doesn't seem to let me,iz it coz I iz New???


Yes and yes...


----------



## BigMutha

Brewster's Millions??


----------



## hungryshark

brewsters millions?


----------



## cellaratt

BigMutha said:


> Brewster's Millions??





hungryshark said:


> brewsters millions?


Yes...  ...You guys are on the ball tonight... :whistling: ...or are you cheating... :confused1: ...


----------



## Ironclad

My go i think


----------



## hungryshark

love those old films


----------



## BigMutha

Cloverfield


----------



## cellaratt

?


----------



## Ironclad

yup


----------



## BigMutha

Blankman


----------



## cellaratt

....>?


----------



## hungryshark

....?


----------



## cellaratt

BigMutha said:


> Blankman


 :beer:


----------



## hungryshark

tropic of thunder


----------



## BigMutha

Tropic Thunder


----------



## cellaratt

hungryshark said:


> tropic of thunder


close enough  ...


----------



## hungryshark

nobody got the one i posted yet then??

from what i remember it was the strangest film i had ever seen...might have been because i was a little high at the time


----------



## BigMutha

hungryshark said:


> nobody got the one i posted yet then??
> 
> from what i remember it was the strangest film i had ever seen...might have been because i was a little high at the time


I think I know it just thinking of the name


----------



## BigMutha

Single White Female??


----------



## hungryshark

nope


----------



## BigMutha

Am I right in thinking the girl in the pic is Jennifer Jason Leigh?


----------



## hungryshark

right girl wrong film


----------



## hungryshark

this should help


----------



## BigMutha

Got it,Road to Perdition


----------



## hungryshark

nope...guess i got a good one here


----------



## BigMutha

eXistenZ


----------



## hungryshark

:thumb:


BigMutha said:


> eXistenZ


----------



## fitrut




----------



## cellaratt

fitness said:


>


K-Pax..?


----------



## fitrut

cellaratt said:


> K-Pax..?


aha

damn, isnt that too easy?  I should put mad ladie's pic instead


----------



## hungryshark

a fairly easy one


----------



## Terra Firma

kyrocera said:


> Ill go


 That is from "Ichi the killer" good film:thumb:

Whoops, didn't realise this thread had got to 84 pages LOL


----------



## hungryshark

Terra Firma said:


> That is from "Ichi the killer" good film:thumb:
> 
> Whoops, didn't realise this thread had got to 84 pages LOL


hahaha nice one :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

hungryshark said:


> a fairly easy one


yeah man, rutger the legend - bladerunner, reps!


----------



## fitrut

ok, another go


----------



## hungryshark

honey i blew up the baby??


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> honey i blew up the baby??


nope


----------



## hungryshark

i'm sure i've seen it looks kinda familiar but no idea where from...i recognise the panda thing in the background lol


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> i'm sure i've seen it looks kinda familiar but no idea where from...i recognise the panda thing in the background lol


aha, one more hint


----------



## hungryshark

look who's talkin??


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> look who's talkin??


yepee


----------



## hungryshark

...?


----------



## BigMutha

The good shepard


----------



## hungryshark

:thumb:


BigMutha said:


> The good shepard


----------



## fitrut

?


----------



## hungryshark

no idea you got me on that one


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> no idea you got me on that one


 

maybe this one helps abit


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i can't have seen this one cos i'm clueless


----------



## fitrut

thats new enough tho  and really good

The man from earth (2007)

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi479396121/


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i'll download it (legally of course)


----------



## Khaos1436114653

ok its not new so try and guess this, i've two to make it easier (sorry right click pic then press view image)


----------



## hungryshark

fist of the north star


----------



## hungryshark

..?


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> ..?


yack... midnight meat train or something  saw this movie, but not sure how it call


----------



## hungryshark

fitness said:


> yack... midnight meat train or something  saw this movie, but not sure how it call


 :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

2 girls 1 cup


----------



## hungryshark

...?


----------



## cellaratt

Labyrinth...



hungryshark said:


> ...?


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## hungryshark

:thumb:



cellaratt said:


> Labyrinth...


and dark crystal??


----------



## cellaratt

hungryshark said:


> :thumb:
> 
> and dark crystal??


You got it bro... :thumbup1:


----------



## hungryshark

can never forget how much those weirdly creepy people/elfs/things scared me as a youngster lol


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt

hungryshark said:


> can never forget how much those weirdly creepy people/elfs/things scared me as a youngster lol


They scared my wife too...  ...  ...


----------



## hungryshark

bogus journey (bill and ted of course)....or is it excellent adventure...hmmm


----------



## cellaratt

hungryshark said:


> bogus journey (bill and ted of course)....or is it excellent adventure...hmmm


It's excellent... :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

.?


----------



## hungryshark

cellaratt said:


> .?


one of them looks like gordon the gopher (puppet from uk morning tv show from a few years ago)...no idea apart from that :lol:


----------



## BigMutha

A Uk muscle convention perhapsmg: ???


----------



## SwedeBKK

A Chinese version of the Muppet Show?


----------



## cellaratt

hungryshark said:


> one of them looks like gordon the gopher (puppet from uk morning tv show from a few years ago)...no idea apart from that :lol:


Not quite



BigMutha said:


> A Uk muscle convention perhapsmg: ???


Could be...



SwedeBKK said:


> A Chinese version of the Muppet Show?


No, but it is Jim Henson...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Fraggle Rock?


----------



## fitrut

..


----------



## MaKaVeLi

fitness said:


> ..


Mickey Blue Eyes?


----------



## DNC

Meet Joe Black,great film


----------



## MaKaVeLi

DNC said:


> Meet Joe Black,great film


That's what I meant where the **** did mickey blue eyes come from:confused1:


----------



## DNC

Is Brad Pitt in Mickey Blue Eyes?? I've never seen it


----------



## BIG_DEAN

DNC said:


> Is Brad Pitt in Mickey Blue Eyes?? I've never seen it


hugh grant


----------



## fitrut

DNC said:


> Meet Joe Black,great film


yep, love that movie


----------



## DNC

I don't know how to post pics up because i'm thick so i can only guess!!!


----------



## fitrut

DNC said:


> I don't know how to post pics up because i'm thick so i can only guess!!!


really??  dont believe ya

ok, another good movie


----------



## StJocKIII

Good Will Hunting

Very good










^ Very easy


----------



## DNC

Good Will Hunting,good choices here,very uplifting film.


----------



## DNC

Beat me to it


----------



## hungryshark

StJocKIII said:


> Good Will Hunting
> 
> Very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Very easy


the warriors??


----------



## StJocKIII

hungryshark said:


> the warriors??


Correct! my next fancy dress too i think. wicked film


----------



## fitrut

... ?


----------



## StJocKIII

Hint?

John McGinley seems to do that annoying expression in every film


----------



## hungryshark

looks like wall street?


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> looks like wall street?


yep


----------



## hungryshark

...?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

any which way but loose?


----------



## hungryshark

:thumb:



Khaos said:


> any which way but loose?


every which way but loose...close enough :thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

yey i got one, i wanna know what the one with the henson puppets is, its started an argument in my house,


----------



## hungryshark

Khaos said:


> yey i got one, i wanna know what the one with the henson puppets is, its started an argument in my house,


is that lion king??

oh and i think henson one is Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas


----------



## A.U.K

Ok what is this and who are the two principal actors?


----------



## fitrut

A.U.K said:


> Ok what is this and who are the two principal actors?


absolutely no clue 

but id say they all men


----------



## hungryshark

to wong foo....patrick swazye and wesley snipes?


----------



## StJocKIII

Is it anything to do with Rocky Horror? i've not seen it but..

edit, hahaha so wrong


----------



## A.U.K

hungryshark said:


> to wong foo....patrick swazye and wesley snipes?


Fuk me you are good..I thought no one would get this..good job HS:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

fitness said:


> absolutely no clue
> 
> but id say they all men


 yes they are all men and from left to right they are

Patrick Swayze, Wesley Snipes and John Leguizami


----------



## hungryshark

haha the weirder and obscure the film i'm normal ok...put a mainstream one in will prob fox me


----------



## fitrut




----------



## Khaos1436114653

hungryshark said:


> is that lion king??
> 
> oh and i think henson one is Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas


nah it aint lion king


----------



## Khaos1436114653

fitness said:


>


its gotta be "rainman"


----------



## A.U.K

Ok HS and anyone else try this..


----------



## fitrut

Khaos said:


> nah it aint lion king


ice age?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

fitness said:


> ice age?


yep:lol:


----------



## fitrut

Khaos said:


> its gotta be "rainman"


bingo-bango,yep


----------



## Khaos1436114653

A.U.K said:


> Ok HS and anyone else try this..


elizabeth I (i know her name is Tilda, like the rice)


----------



## hungryshark

Khaos said:


> nah it aint lion king


madagascar then?? 

bah ignore me pc going slow had already been answered lol


----------



## fitrut

A.U.K said:


> Ok HS and anyone else try this..


the chronicles of narnia? 

*
*


----------



## A.U.K

No and No again..keep trying..

Both good guesses though..c'mon Hungry Shark this is a very obscure movie


----------



## hungryshark

all those types looks the same to me...has someone already said elizabeth the golden age?


----------



## fitrut

Edward II maybe

looks like history movie or something


----------



## A.U.K

No not yet...you are in the right genre but not there yet..have I beaten the Mighty Hungry Shark and Co...


----------



## hungryshark

maybe...not my strongest genre...and they all look the same


----------



## A.U.K

Orlando..Tilda Swinton..


----------



## hungryshark

not heard of that one will have to find it someday


----------



## Khaos1436114653

*Hungryshark* thanks for the reps i do know how to use my Pm so i saying thankyou here. Peace


----------



## hungryshark

no probs i don't think you have access to PM yet...you should be able to leave visitor messages though


----------



## Khaos1436114653

A.U.K said:


> Orlando..Tilda Swinton..


i cant believe it, i knew she was in orlando but imdb had her down as playing orlando, :confused1: weird


----------



## fitrut

..


----------



## DNC

Hmmm,good one.Something with Ze Germans in??


----------



## Khaos1436114653

hungryshark said:


> no probs i don't think you have access to PM yet...you should be able to leave visitor messages though


i think my idiot gene is playing up i cant get it to work, i just went to your page and followed instructions:confused1:


----------



## Nathrakh

Any guesses?


----------



## fitrut

DNC said:


> Hmmm,good one.Something with Ze Germans in??


mmm somehow


----------



## cellaratt

The one I posted before, that Jim Henson made was and is Emmet Otter's Jug band Christmas...


----------



## DNC

fitness said:


> mmm somehow


They do look like German guards in the background,not got a clue what it is though


----------



## fitrut

DNC said:


> They do look like German guards in the background,not got a clue what it is though


one more hint


----------



## cellaratt

fitness said:


> one more hint


Inglourious Basterds..?


----------



## fitrut

cellaratt said:


> Inglourious Basterds..?


nope


----------



## miles2345

Nathrakh said:


> Any guesses?


Robin Hood?


----------



## pod13

Nathrakh said:


> Any guesses?


Name of the Rose.

Sean Connery and Christian Slater.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

cellaratt said:


> The one I posted before, that Jim Henson made was and is Emmet Otter's Jug band Christmas...


was you smoking when you watched it i've never heard of it but it settles my argument at home. thanks


----------



## hungryshark

Khaos said:


> was you smoking when you watched it i've never heard of it but it settles my argument at home. thanks


thought i'd already said what it was back on page 88 :confused1:


----------



## fitrut

last hint


----------



## El Ricardinho

seven years in tibet!


----------



## fitrut

El Ricardinho said:


> seven years in tibet!


hehe, correct 

i thought right answer will come out once i put pic with Brad Pitt


----------



## A.U.K

hungryshark said:


> not heard of that one will have to find it someday


its very strange and a bit out there but worth a watch..I liked it and have seen it several times but I am a huge Tilda Swinton fan..


----------



## Nathrakh

pod13 said:


> Name of the Rose.
> 
> Sean Connery and Christian Slater.


got it.


----------



## fitrut

...?


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

Seven?


----------



## fitrut

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> Seven?


aaahaap


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

woop woop! another, another!


----------



## fitrut

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> woop woop! another, another!


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

im stuck on both of those.


----------



## A.U.K

Evening all, sorry Cellaratt and fitness not a clue on those..

try this ...


----------



## fitrut

ehm, mine is new enough 

one more hint


----------



## A.U.K

No I havent got a clue..Im useless..I dont recognise any of the scenes or more than one of the actors and I couldn't tell you his name..


----------



## fitrut

A.U.K said:


> No I havent got a clue..Im useless..I dont recognise any of the scenes or more than one of the actors and I couldn't tell you his name..


im sure you know them very well


----------



## fitrut

A.U.K said:


> Evening all, sorry Cellaratt and fitness not a clue on those..
> 
> try this ...


well, im not really good with old movies, but maybe Police Academy  or Search the hippie :whistling:


----------



## Stillers

fitness said:


> im sure you know them very well


Run Fat Boy Run?


----------



## fitrut

Stillers said:


> Run Fat Boy Run?


nea  :no:


----------



## A.U.K

fitness said:


> im sure you know them very well


Run Fat Boy Run...I think:confused1:

No strike that is it "Big Nothing" ?


----------



## Stillers

A.U.K said:


> Run Fat Boy Run...I think:confused1:


Bloody copycat!


----------



## A.U.K

fitness said:


> well, im not really good with old movies, but maybe Police Academy  or Search the hippie :whistling:


No Not police academy..


----------



## A.U.K

Stillers said:


> Bloody copycat!


Sorry boss it was an overlap...Honest:whistling:


----------



## fitrut

Stillers said:


> Bloody copycat!


   hehe

oki doki

http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi1421476121/

"Big nothing"

Brilliant comedy id say


----------



## PHHead

fitness said:


> ehm, mine is new enough
> 
> one more hint


Picking up the pieces, its actually quite funny!


----------



## fitrut

PHHead said:


> Picking up the pieces, its actually quite funny!


aha  thats why i usually put something veiled first


----------



## cellaratt

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> im stuck on both of those.





A.U.K said:


> Evening all, sorry Cellaratt and fitness not a clue on those..
> 
> try this ...


Heres another from the same movie...you should be able to get it now...


----------



## hungryshark

evening all...why is eddie murphy giving man love to that guy??


----------



## hungryshark

is it beverly hills cop??


----------



## cellaratt

hungryshark said:


> is it beverly hills cop??


Nope...


----------



## A.U.K

hungryshark said:


> evening all...why is eddie murphy giving man love to that guy??


I was thinking the very same thing..:laugh:

Celleratt I haven't a clue mate:confused1:


----------



## hungryshark

must be 48hrs then??


----------



## cellaratt

hungryshark said:


> must be 48hrs then??


Yes it is... :beer:


----------



## hungryshark

...?


----------



## A.U.K

Spies like us


----------



## hungryshark

A.U.K said:


> Spies like us


bingo:thumb:


----------



## hungryshark

how about this one?


----------



## A.U.K

Captain Correllis mandolin


----------



## A.U.K

Try this..


----------



## hungryshark

A.U.K said:


> Captain Correllis mandolin


on a roll:beer:


----------



## hungryshark

the pianist


----------



## Stillers

A.U.K said:


> Try this..


Is it The Jacket?


----------



## A.U.K

The Pianist..a very powerful movie


----------



## fitrut

..


----------



## hungryshark

million dollar baby??


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> million dollar baby??


 :clap:


----------



## T.F.

I bloody knew that answer but just couldn't bring it to the forefront, my favourite film ever.


----------



## fitrut

T.F. said:


> I bloody knew that answer but just couldn't bring it to the forefront, my favourite film ever.


yeah, very sad but really good


----------



## hungryshark

yeah took me a few moments to click what it was....the boxing wraps on the guys hands triggered it for me


----------



## fitrut




----------



## hungryshark

boys don't cry??


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> boys don't cry??


yepee


----------



## fitrut

...?


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Terra Firma

cellaratt said:


> ..?


Home movies of yourself shouldn't be allowed Cellaratt:nono:


----------



## cellaratt

Terra Firma said:


> Home movies of yourself shouldn't be allowed Cellaratt:nono:


Funny thing is, this movies closer to my home then some of you might realize...  ...I take it you don't know the answer then... :whistling:


----------



## El Ricardinho

cellaratt said:


> ..?


foot fist way?


----------



## cellaratt

El Ricardinho said:


> foot fist way?


Nope...here's another pic from the same movie...try again...  ...


----------



## cellaratt

bump...


----------



## fitrut

cellaratt said:


> Nope...here's another pic from the same movie...try again...  ...


well, no idea


----------



## fitrut

... one more hint from mine


----------



## clairey.h

cellaratt said:


> bump...


super troopers...........

I knew it when I saw it but it has taken me ages to remember the title seriously its been bugging me all morning :cursing: .......

such a funny film :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cellaratt

clairey.h said:


> super troopers...........
> 
> I knew it when I saw it but it has taken me ages to remember the title seriously its been bugging me all morning :cursing: .......
> 
> such a funny film :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's a super movie...They potrayed Vermont State Troopers, that's the State I live in and pretty accurately I might add...we actually had Maple syrup chooging comp's when I was a growing up...not so popular now a days though...


----------



## A.U.K

A clockwork Orange..Malcolm Macdowell


----------



## clairey.h

my first attempt....please forgive if the pic is to large or to small :laugh:


----------



## fitrut

A.U.K said:


> A clockwork Orange..Malcolm Macdowell


woohoo, yep


----------



## fitrut

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 30800
> 
> 
> my first attempt....please forgive if the pic is to large or to small :laugh:


pic is perfect size 

but dont know whats movie


----------



## hungryshark

joe dirt


----------



## BillC

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 30800
> 
> 
> my first attempt....please forgive if the pic is to large or to small :laugh:


Clairey dear, when you hover your mouse over the picture it says David_spade_joe_dirt.jpg ooops


----------



## clairey.h

hungryshark said:


> joe dirt


see to easy :lol: :lol: :lol: great film though :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

BillC said:


> Clairey dear, when you hover your mouse over the picture it says David_swale_joe_dirt.jpg ooops


PMSL......dont know why that happened haha well you all cheated then :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

am blushing with embarrassment behind the keyboard right time to slink away


----------



## hungryshark

BillC said:


> Clairey dear, when you hover your mouse over the picture it says David_spade_joe_dirt.jpg ooops


lol i didn't even notice that  :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

hungryshark said:


> lol i didn't even notice that  :thumb:


yeh yeh yeh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> lol i didn't even notice that  :thumb:


neither me  i admitted i dont know lol

but i usually change name of pic before put on here-just in case


----------



## fitrut

..?


----------



## clairey.h

what happens in vegas????


----------



## A.U.K

Try this one..


----------



## fitrut

clairey.h said:


> what happens in vegas????


yep :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

A.U.K said:


> Try this one..


 angels and daemons?


----------



## A.U.K

Yes Angel and Demons..


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## BLUTOS

Itchy the killer?


----------



## BigMutha

Welcome to Mooseport


----------



## fitrut

cellaratt said:


> ..?


mmm maybe Welcome to Mooseport?


----------



## cellaratt

BigMutha said:


> Welcome to Mooseport





fitness said:


> mmm maybe Welcome to Mooseport?


Correct...  ...


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## cellaratt

.?


----------



## rs007

cellaratt said:


> ..?


robocop, whatched that over and over and over when I was like 12 lolololol

EDIT - is that an ED209 in the background :lol:


----------



## cellaratt

rs007 said:


> robocop, whatched that over and over and over when I was like 12 lolololol
> 
> EDIT - is that an ED209 in the background :lol:


Correct...I will be surprised if anyone gets the other movie without any more hints though...  ...


----------



## rs007

cellaratt said:


> Correct...I will be surprised if anyone gets the other movie without any more hints though...  ...


Yeah I am stumped for that just now... looks familiar, I think I have seen it... but I cant get it...


----------



## rs007

its not one of the nightmare on elmstreet movies is it?

ahhhfk I give up lol


----------



## rs007

the hitcher?? Ahh fk this I am off to bed :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

And good morning...who can name this movie then...


----------



## clairey.h

is it

shipping news?????


----------



## A.U.K

clairey.h said:


> is it
> 
> shipping news?????


Well done Clairey.h have a gold star.. :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

any ideas??


----------



## A.U.K

The Count of Monte Cristo..


----------



## clairey.h

oh to easy  LOL


----------



## A.U.K

no not that easy I just recognised Guy Pearce and knew he had done a remake of it..if he hadnt been in the pic I would not have known what it was


----------



## ste2103

everyone should know this one!


----------



## cellaratt

rs007 said:


> its not one of the nightmare on elmstreet movies is it?
> 
> ahhhfk I give up lol


Yes...actually it is...from the first one...that's the only movie that gave me nightmares when I was a kid...


----------



## clairey.h

cellaratt said:


> Yes...actually it is...from the first one...that's the only movie that gave me nightmares when I was a kid...


I never even saw the film as a kid and it gave me nightmares just from seeing the pictures of freddy.....


----------



## cellaratt

clairey.h said:


> I never even saw the film as a kid and it gave me nightmares just from seeing the pictures of freddy.....


1-2 Freddie's coming for you

3-4 better lock your doors

5-6 grab your crucifix

7-8 you better stay up late

9-10 Freddie's coming again ...

The wife get's ****ed when I sing it my 4 year old though...


----------



## clairey.h

cellaratt said:


> 1-2 Freddie's coming for you
> 
> 3-4 better lock your doors
> 
> 5-6 grab your crucifix
> 
> 7-8 you better stay up late
> 
> 9-10 Freddie's coming again ...
> 
> The wife get's ****ed when I sing it my 4 year old though...


your terrible :laugh: you sing that to your daughter...haha I would freak at you as well........

probably why I like horror films so much now, I refuse to be scared by them anymore


----------



## cellaratt

My son...It's my job to man him up a little...If she had her way he'd be in the kitchen baking cookie's...not that I have a problem with that but balance is everything...


----------



## clairey.h

sorry my mistake....lol still son just as bad 

then again my daughter favourite band at the age of 4 is slipknot and I dont thnik her brothers gonna be much different, they both sit down with daddy to watch UFC, and learn the moves......ffs you can only laugh


----------



## clairey.h

ste2103 said:


> everyone should know this one!


I know ive seen it, but havnt a clue what it is.......any hints :innocent:


----------



## ste2103

its in french with subs, does that help!


----------



## A.U.K

ste2103 said:


> its in french with subs, does that help!


*Non*


----------



## fitrut

ste2103 said:


> its in french with subs, does that help!


not really 

no idea


----------



## fitrut

...


----------



## hungryshark

fitness said:


> ...


vacancy i believe...

is the french one district B13 (banlieue 13)??


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> vacancy i believe...
> 
> is the french one district B13 (banlieue 13)??


yep, vacancy


----------



## A.U.K

fitness said:


> ...


Fitness is this film Anaconda..?


----------



## fitrut

A.U.K said:


> Fitness is this film Anaconda..?


nope, *hungryshark* was right- its Vacancy


----------



## fitrut

..?


----------



## BigMutha

The eye


----------



## fitrut

BigMutha said:


> The eye


aha :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

..?


----------



## clairey.h

the knowing


----------



## fitrut

clairey.h said:


> the knowing


yepee, that was quick and correct 

and i thought it gonna be tough lol


----------



## clairey.h

I remember that bit though, was amazing effects,


----------



## fitrut

clairey.h said:


> I remember that bit though, was amazing effects,


hehe, i remember aliens appear and ruined all movie


----------



## Hobbit JT

Guess this film, one of my favorites!


----------



## Hobbit JT

The Knowing is one of the crappest films i have seen


----------



## clairey.h

thats what my fella thought when we saw it in the cinema......he didnt like the ending...lol


----------



## clairey.h

its a bit small try to find a bigger one....hold on....LOL



should be better


----------



## fitrut

Hobbit JT said:


> Guess this film, one of my favorites!


"i love you,man"?


----------



## fitrut

clairey.h said:


> its a bit small try to find a bigger one....hold on....LOL


emm i guess its horror movie ooor extremely romantic


----------



## hungryshark

clairey.h said:


> its a bit small try to find a bigger one....hold on....LOL
> 
> View attachment 30861
> 
> 
> should be better


seem to have killed the thread with that one lol i have no idea what it is


----------



## glasgow_mm

clairey.h said:


> its a bit small try to find a bigger one....hold on....LOL
> 
> View attachment 30861
> 
> 
> should be better


the strangers? worst horror film ever


----------



## clairey.h

glasgow_mm said:


> the strangers? worst horror film ever


yes thats it............whys is it the worst as in [email protected] or scarey


----------



## fitrut

... ?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i'm stumped:confused1:


----------



## fitrut

one more hint


----------



## jimmy79

is it that dance film cant remember what its called though!


----------



## clairey.h

dance flick??????

seen the trailer with the baby shooting out over the dance floor....my other half laughed but it made me totally gag....LOL


----------



## fitrut

clairey.h said:


> dance flick??????
> 
> seen the trailer with the baby shooting out over the dance floor....my other half laughed but it made me totally gag....LOL


yep

me too


----------



## cellaratt

Not another teen movie..?


----------



## fitrut

cellaratt said:


> Not another teen movie..?


? teen movie? what do u mean?


----------



## Ironclad

That's the movie title Fitness. "not another..."


----------



## fitrut

Witch-King said:


> That's the movie title Fitness. "not another..."


damn silly me,

thx got that now


----------



## fitrut

cellaratt said:


> Not another teen movie..?


nope, that was "dance flick"


----------



## cellaratt

..?Sorry for the small picture...  ...


----------



## DNC

Good morning vietnam???


----------



## cellaratt

DNC said:


> Good morning vietnam???


Correct..nice guess... :beer: ...


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Slamdog

cellaratt said:


> ..?


wizard of oz


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> wizard of oz


Was wondering who would get it...Watching it with the family now, first time my lad has seen it... :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Slamdog

cellaratt said:


> ..?


#it looks like 'the graduate'

forgot this thread was still here....


----------



## cellaratt

Slamdog said:


> #it looks like 'the graduate'
> 
> forgot this thread was still here....


Nope try again...This is one of my favorite threads...heres another pic, same movie...should be a little easier...


----------



## glasgow_mm

risky business ?


----------



## cellaratt

glasgow_mm said:


> risky business ?


Correct... :thumbup1: ...


----------



## BLUTOS

Easy ones for us the old gits.


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Rossco700

cellaratt said:


> ..?


Taken!!!


----------



## RedKola

cellaratt said:


> ..?


Taken?


----------



## RedKola

Rossco700 said:


> Taken!!!


Damn you [email protected] @rse! :cursing: :ban:


----------



## cellaratt

Rossco700 said:


> Taken!!!





RedKola said:


> Taken?


Yup... :beer:


----------



## Rossco700

RedKola said:


> Damn you [email protected] @rse! :cursing: :ban:


heehee aw did i beat you to it hen??? :tongue:


----------



## Rossco700

ok here's one......


----------



## RedKola

Rossco700 said:


> heehee aw did i beat you to it hen??? :tongue:


Silent treatment!


----------



## RedKola

Rossco700 said:


> ok here's one......


Candy man?


----------



## Rossco700

RedKola said:


> Candy man?


Nope, you want a clue?


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## RedKola

Rossco700 said:


> Nope, you want a clue?


Go on


----------



## cellaratt

Rossco700 said:


> Nope, you want a clue?


 :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

RedKola said:


> Go on


think closer to home chick:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

cellaratt said:


> ..?


ooh good one..... im a bit stuck here though:lol:


----------



## RedKola

Train spotting?


----------



## Rossco700

RedKola said:


> Train spotting?


You go girl:thumb:well done (albeit a little clue) :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

...same movie...  ...do you need a hint..?


----------



## RedKola

I've got one.... 

Damn it - just noticed it says in the attachment what it is! :lol:

That's it....I'm not playing anymore! :cursing:


----------



## Rossco700

RedKola said:


> I've got one....


Erm Red Road????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## cellaratt

Red road...hehehaha..


----------



## RedKola

Rossco700 said:


> Erm Red Road????? :lol: :lol:


Pr1ck! :lol: :ban:


----------



## Rossco700

cellaratt said:


> ...same movie...  ...do you need a hint..?


Mr Mom?


----------



## Rossco700

RedKola said:


> Pr1ck! :lol: :ban:


haha rename the pic doll:ban:right back at ya:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

ok here we go again


----------



## Rob68

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34790&stc=1&d=1262044221


----------



## Rossco700

RJ68 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34790&stc=1&d=1262044221


steady on there tiger..... you gotta get one right first:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Rossco700 said:


> steady on there tiger..... you gotta get one right first:lol:


 :lol: :lol:....sh1t game anyway... :lol: :lol:............:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cellaratt

Rossco700 said:


> Mr Mom?


 :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

RJ68 said:


> :lol: :lol:....sh1t game anyway... :lol: :lol:............:laugh::laugh:


I agree! :lol:

I can't get any right without asking for clues and I can't even post one up without giving the answer! :lol:


----------



## cellaratt

Rossco700 said:


> ok here we go again


over the top..?


----------



## Rossco700

cellaratt said:


> over the top..?


Well done, have a cigar on me pal! :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

103 pages...can't be that bad of a game...  ...


----------



## Rossco700

cellaratt said:


> 103 pages...can't be that bad of a game...  ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cellaratt

Rossco700 said:


> Well done, have a cigar on me pal! :thumb:


Thanks bro...don't mind if I do...  ...


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## RedKola

Crocodile dundee!

I demand to be high fived!


----------



## Guest

RJ68 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34790&stc=1&d=1262044221


Pineapple Express


----------



## cellaratt

RedKola said:


> Crocodile dundee!
> 
> I demand to be high fived!


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## hamsternuts

brewsters millions


----------



## hamsternuts




----------



## cellaratt

hamsternuts said:


> brewsters millions


Correct...  ...


----------



## cellaratt

hamsternuts said:


>


luca brasi..?


----------



## cellaratt

BLUTOS said:


> Easy ones for us the old gits.


Hey Blutos...I think you stumped us with this one...reps... :thumb:


----------



## RedKola

I can't see the pic!


----------



## WRT




----------



## xpower

hellraiser hellbound ?


----------



## WRT

Nope


----------



## RedKola

Clue?


----------



## WRT

You know what, I've actually forgotton the name:lol: Was some random movie I picked out!


----------



## RedKola

:lol:

Well if you don't know it - how the hell are we gonna know it!?! :lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## RedKola

District 9?


----------



## Guest

RedKola said:


> District 9?


mine? nooo


----------



## WRT

Hurt Locker?


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> Hurt Locker?


Indeed tom.


----------



## fitrut

this one?


----------



## cellaratt

fitness said:


> this one?


No idea...

This ones probably been done before but I have just seen it for the first time the other day and thought it was a really good flick...


----------



## El Ricardinho

green street


----------



## cellaratt

El Ricardinho said:


> green street


Yup... :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

cellaratt said:


> No idea...


  one more hint

btw new movie


----------



## Hunter84

Guess the film!!


----------



## Hunter84




----------



## ^King Leonidas^

callingcard said:


> View attachment 43342


ohh i know this one is it rise of the foot soldier?


----------



## Hunter84

^King Leonidas^ said:


> ohh i know this one is it rise of the foot soldier?


The story of my life! :laugh:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

So was i right? :lol: crazy life if so :lol:


----------



## Hunter84

^King Leonidas^ said:


> So was i right? :lol: crazy life if so :lol:


Correct.... :thumb:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

callingcard said:


> Correct.... :thumb:


yasssss :laugh:


----------



## cellaratt

..?


----------



## Hunter84

cellaratt said:


> ..?


Give us a clue then! :no:


----------



## cellaratt

callingcard said:



> Give us a clue then! :no:


The lead actor died in 2000.


----------



## Hunter84

Ernest scared stupid!?! Lol I haven't seen those films since i was a lil boy.............ah nostalgia :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

callingcard said:


> Ernest scared stupid!?! Lol I haven't seen those films since i was a lil boy.............ah nostalgia :thumb:


Well done... I own all of them...The whole family loves'em...


----------



## Hunter84

cellaratt said:


> Well done... I own all of them...The whole family loves'em...


And now I'm off to thepiratebay :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Jungle

Reps to whoever gets this first, I watched this almost everyday as a teenager


----------



## Jungle




----------



## Hunter84

Jungle said:


>


Bit tight with the clues eh!?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy

Jungle said:


>


is it a documentary about the aid organisation the red cross?


----------



## engllishboy

The men in White one?


----------



## cellaratt

...?


----------



## Paul85

cellaratt said:


> ...?


house of a thousand corpses :tongue:


----------



## cellaratt

Paul85 said:


> house of a thousand corpses :tongue:


Correct... :thumbup1: ...


----------



## Hunter84

Have a go at this one...



Reps for correct answer!!!


----------



## Hunter84

^^^^Reps for correct answer!!!


----------



## fitrut

callingcard said:


> Have a go at this one...
> 
> View attachment 43389
> 
> 
> Reps for correct answer!!!


Song of the South?


----------



## Hunter84

fitness said:


> Song of the South?


Yep..... :thumb:

That film is actually banned now! PC gone too far, thats a lovely film....

Reps for you!


----------



## fitrut

callingcard said:


> Yep..... :thumb:
> 
> That film is actually banned now! PC gone too far, thats a lovely film....
> 
> Reps for you!


yep, good old movie 

thanx


----------



## Hunter84

Reps for correct guess!!


----------



## cellaratt

Kickboxer..?


----------



## Hunter84

cellaratt said:


> Kickboxer..?


Close.....but no....


----------



## Hobbio

Knock off?


----------



## Hunter84

Hobbio said:


> Knock off?


Never heard of it.....so still no.....


----------



## Hobbio

All JCVD movies melt into one big long high-kicking nut-punching fight scene in my head lol. It's really hard for me to tell them apart :whistling:


----------



## Hunter84

Hobbio said:


> All JCVD movies melt into one big long high-kicking nut-punching fight scene in my head lol. It's really hard for me to tell them apart :whistling:


This one is a particular favourite of mine, due to having family living in the far east :whistling:


----------



## Hobbio

The Quest?

It's late and my brain hurts lol


----------



## Greybones

Bloodsport


----------



## Hunter84

Hobbio said:


> The Quest?
> 
> It's late and my brain hurts lol


No............van damme plays 2 characters in this film........easy now!?


----------



## Hunter84

Greybones said:


> Bloodsport


No......


----------



## Greybones

callingcard said:


> No............van damme plays 2 characters in this film........easy now!?


Double Impact


----------



## Hobbio

Double Impact


----------



## Hunter84

Greybones said:


> Double Impact





Hobbio said:


> Double Impact


Reps my man!!!!!!!!!!

For both of ya!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbio

Damn, beat me lol


----------



## fat harry

BLUTOS said:


> Easy ones for us the old gits.


St. Elmo's Fire ??


----------



## Hunter84

Only the *scariest* PG film ever.........


----------



## pod13

callingcard said:


> Only the *scariest* PG film ever.........
> 
> View attachment 43529


Mothman Prophecies.


----------



## Hunter84

pod13 said:


> Mothman Prophecies.


Reps!! :thumb:


----------



## pod13

callingcard said:


> Reps!! :thumb:


I didn't think it was as scary as this PG (but I was much younger when I saw this one):


----------



## 1Tonne

Not a clue :S


----------



## Conscript

Reps up for grabs!!!


----------



## Ironclad

*Lesbian Dopeheads on Mopeds* the movie?


----------



## Conscript

Erm nope, wouldn't watch anything with lezzas in it, I think it's disgusting...


----------



## Ironclad

LOL. They were a band but didnt make a film, I made that up


----------



## yorkshiretone

rise of the footsoldier?


----------



## pod13

yorkshiretone said:


> rise of the footsoldier?


Yep, he's right Craig Fairbrass and Terry Turbo - reps due. My post that effectively killed this thread last year had a picture of 'Something Wicked This Way Comes'.


----------



## yorkshiretone

thought it was Oliver twist, d'oh


----------



## bowen86

"seen those movies where they say make my day or i'm your worst enemy...how about this....rubber baby buggy bumpers!"


----------



## BenderRodriguez




----------



## Jaff0

BenderRodriguez said:


> View attachment 63013


True Romance?


----------



## Rob68

Jaff0 said:


> True Romance?


Dont reckon mr rodriguez has played this game before do you? :lol:

Clicking on the pic is a bit of a give away as it say True romance jpg :lol:


----------



## BenderRodriguez

Rob68 said:


> Dont reckon mr rodriguez has played this game before do you? :lol:
> 
> Clicking on the pic is a bit of a give away as it say True romance jpg :lol:


i know:lol:

right after I put the pic up I saw that,but i thought maybe people won't see it:lol:


----------



## Jaff0

BenderRodriguez said:


> i know:lol:
> 
> right after I put the pic up I saw that,but i thought maybe people won't see it:lol:


In fairness, I didn't click on it to zoom in so never noticed the image name, and just knew the film.

The Walken / Hopper scene is classic.


----------



## BenderRodriguez

Jaff0 said:


> In fairness, I didn't click on it to zoom in so never noticed the image name, and just knew the film.
> 
> The Walken / Hopper scene is classic.


Love that scene! ****ing A!


----------



## fitrut

?


----------

